# Cat Chat Secret Santa sign up 2018 It's here!!!!



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

*Crumbs just realised that by this time last year it was already the closing date for CCSS sign up lol!!!

So no moaning it's far too early ok???

If everyone is happy with me running it again this year... I do declare Cat Chat Secret Santa Sign Up 2018 is now OPEN!

Cracking the Whip!

There are rules (anyone is free to run their own CCSS if you don't like my rules ) and everyone must adhere to them in order to make it fair and enjoyable for all involved. So please read carefully and if you are happy to commit to playing by them, I'd love to have you in!*

*Cat Chat Secret Santa 2018 Rules *

*• Participants MUST have a minimum of **100 posts** in the cat forums to join in AND be relatively **ACTIVE * *e.g. post in Cat Chat at least **once a week** please. ** It's really NOT fair if you show your face ONLY to play CCSS. We like to get to know you and your babies all throughout the year. *

*• Your PF username and name/s of the playing cats, 
• How many parcels you would like to send (and therefore receive in return - to a maximum of 2 per household) 
• a postal address and telephone number (a new thing this year but as a lot of people send by courier who require a phone number, it saves me having to go back and ask)

all need to be emailed to [email protected] 

Comments on the thread won't be counted.*

*• £1 via PayPal is required PER individual PARCEL*. Send to same email address as above [email protected] and let me know who is sending it please (include your PF username)*

*• Minimum spend £5 per parcel, not including postage. No upper limit. Handmade and crafted items are positively encouraged. CCSS Newbies please familiarise yourself with last year's opening thread: *

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...chat-secret-santa-opening-thread-2017.468182/

*• Gifts for slaves are NOT mandatory but are allowed.*

*• All presents inside the parcels must be wrapped.*

*• PLEASE enclose a **CLUE** in each parcel or card to encourage the guessing of who's sent has sent it. Be as creative as you like. *

*• As part of sign up you MUST have posted on the Likes and Dislikes thread (which will be set up asap) by the sign up deadline and add a photo of your cat(s). *

*• Photos on the opening thread ARE mandatory unless there are extenuating circumstances. *

*• Any issues, problems, delays or questions etc, please let @huckybuck know immediately by PM*

*• All official Cat Chat Secret Santa threads will be started by @huckybuck *

As per previous years, the Paypal money shall go into a fund, so on the off chance somebody doesn't send their parcel, a replacement one can be sent.

If everyone is trustworthy and plays nice - which are the aims of the minimum post and active rules - the Paypal money will go to a chosen cat charity in the New Year.

If you drop out after sending your money, you will NOT be refunded.

*Deadlines for Cat Chat Secret Santa 2018 *

*Now - 23rd Sept 2018**: **Participants Sign Up Thread*

Get your *details sent, Paypal paid AND likes and dislikes* posted as per the rules above.
If you haven't sent details (including money) and posted your likes and dislikes by 23rd Sept, you'll have to play next year, sorry.

*Now - 23rd Sept 2018: Likes & Dislikes Thread*

Post the info about your cat(s) their photo and a little about yourself, so that your SS has an idea of what your cat(s) and you both like and dislike. If details aren't posted by 23rdt Sep you will not be allowed to participate.

*24th - 30th Sep 2018 * 

You will be sent an email or PM letting you know who to shop for and where to send the parcel. If you haven't heard anything by 30th Sep 2018 then please let me know.

*1st Oct- 3rd Dec 2018*

*Shopping and Sending  *

All parcels *MUST *be sent out by *Monday 3rd Dec* at the absolute latest to ensure everyone gets their parcel(s) in time for Christmas. I know it seems quite early but this also allows me to identify any problems in plenty of time and arrange for replacement gifts to be sent in time for Christmas if needed so that no kitties are without presents on Christmas morning.

Please email *[email protected]* (Do not comment on any threads otherwise you give the game away) to let me know your parcels have been sent.

A *Parcels Received* thread will be started as soon as I hear the first parcel has been sent out. Please post on this thread as soon as you have *RECEIVED* a parcel so that I can try to tally them all off.

*Phew! If you've got all that, pour yourself a sherry...and sign up!!!!

PARTICIPANTS

Vanessa131 Bronn x1
Charity Toppy and Bunty x1
Lymorelynn Coco, Ruby, Daisy x1
MrsFunkin Oscar x1
Cava14Una Spice, Piper, Timothy x2
ChaosCat Annie, Bonnie x1
Ewelsh Loulou, Libby, Lottie x1
Bertiesmum Bertie x1
Dumpling Inca. Leela. Athena, Hector x2
Lea247 Arthur x1
Clairabella Tom tat, Ed and Owl face (Freddie) x1
Emmasian Teddy, Rafa, Freya x2
Ali71 Milo, Suki x1
PixieTinkerbell Pixie, Tinkerbell x1
Summercat Biggles x1 (pending new address)
SuboJvR Joey x1
Citruspips Jango, Crunchie x1 
Cully Misty x1
Whomping Willow Saffi and Mojo x1
Urbantigers Mosi, Kito x1
Faye1995 Jasper x1
Psygon Ed, Darcy and CK, Jammy x2
Smuge Tali, Ash, Garfield x1
Willow warren Lola x1
Ceiling Kitty Bagpuss x1
Tigermoon Fern x1
MilleD Ralph, Teddi, Dave, Jasper x2
JaimeandBree Jaime Bree x1
LJC675 Kalex, Suter x1 
Jade31 Odin, Ivy x1
Jannor Lily, Tilly, Coleycat, Sykes x1
Huckybuck Huck, Holly, Grace, Little H x1
Erenya Darwin, Einstein x1 *

*
*

P.S. Really want to add a poll - no idea what for but sorely tempted...


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeeeeesss!!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bring it on :Cat


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Hooray!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Details sent and PayPal paid:Cat


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I do love all the excitement of CC SS. 
Thank you @huckybuck for doing the hard bit.

Are you happy for me to be a standby SS again and if not needed (again) I will donate to whichever cat charity members want?

Bah humbug and all that plus two spoilt mogs who even I can't buy a pressie for xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yippeeee, last year was my first ever SS after years of being a regular, I must say my SS made my Christmas and my girls, we all had so much fun. I'm definitely up for it again this year!

Thank you for arranging all this AGAIN @huckybuck you must be mad but we love you for it. :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I do love all the excitement of CC SS.
> Thank you @huckybuck for doing the hard bit.
> 
> Are you happy for me to be a standby SS again and if not needed (again) I will donate to whichever cat charity members want?
> ...


Ooh yes please BC xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So sorry I can't commit to being an elf this year @huckybuck .... will have to pull my finger out to even be eligible to join in this year as god forbid I be a hypocrite  but never fear if I do join in you know I shall stick to the rules


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, go on then


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Great @huckybuck. 
I have already started to order off one of our CC members xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This year will be my first participation, but after the support I've had from you guys, how could I resist?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> So sorry I can't commit to being an elf this year @huckybuck .... will have to pull my finger out to even be eligible to join in this year as god forbid I be a hypocrite  but never fear if I do join in you know I shall stick to the rules


Not sure how I'm going to cope without my chief elf this year - hoping experience makes it a bit easier lol!!

You HAVE to join in though or we will think you have abandoned us all xx



lymorelynn said:


> Oh, go on then


Loving the enthusiasm xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> This year will be my first participation, but after the support I've had from you guys, how could I resist?


Brilliant - hoping we have a few newbies tempted this year!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And we have started woo hoo - I have received details and paypal already from @cava14 una, @lymorelynn and @Charity thank you - don't forget to post on the L&D thread and then I can sign you up fully fledged!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I better checked out my saved list on etsy!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oooh. 

I'm in! just need to decide if we want to do 1 or 2 parcels


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Well I think it's too early, however "the boss" has given me that look and told me not to be so grumpy. Apparently "I need to allow people enough time to find the perfect Tipsy shaped box for postage." So I guess we will be signing up in the next few days.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not to be pedantic @huckybuck but 31st September isn't a real date. :Hilarious

Anyway I've signed up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Not to be pedantic @huckybuck but 31st September isn't a real date. :Hilarious
> 
> Anyway I've signed up.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Can I just pretend? 31 days hath September..... in Cat Chat anyhow - leap, sorry, pounce year maybe?


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

How exciting! I've really missed doing cat chat secret santa the past couple of years!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Can I just pretend? 31 days hath September..... in Cat Chat anyhow - leap, sorry, pounce year maybe?


It's okay lol, I didn't yet mention the fact that it's already 2108.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m going to discuss with Oscar and see what he reckons


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Because of my location sadly I don't participate! But I love watching the excitement build and see what lovely things are sent and received! They come in all shapes and sizes! Lol


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

I'd love to participate but by Christmas I will probably be between two countries...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's okay lol, I didn't yet mention the fact that it's already 2108.


I noticed that and wasn't going to say anything :Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Count me in I love the Secret Santa I even bought my first gift when I went into Bristol for a look around at the Cat Chat meet up last May! Just let me know if you want any help @huckybuck


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am with @Soozi , can't join in due to too far away but will be following


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's okay lol, I didn't yet mention the fact that it's already 2108.





MilleD said:


> I noticed that and wasn't going to say anything :Hilarious


Oh crumbs - went through to change all the 2017's lol - and I have an English degree :Hilarious
Never been great with numbers mind


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There are a few members who really don’t mind sending abroad - I for one. 

We will never exclude because of location so please join in if you would like to. Any member happy to send abroad please let me know when you email your details.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Count me in I love the Secret Santa I even bought my first gift when I went into Bristol for a look around at the Cat Chat meet up last May! Just let me know if you want any help @huckybuck


Well I do need to recruit a new Head Elf so if you would to put forward your CV I am sure a lovely pub lunch interview could be arranged shortly.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> There are a few members who really don't mind sending abroad - I for one.
> 
> We will never exclude because of location so please join in if you would like to. Any member happy to send abroad please let me know when you email your details.


Thank you so much Clare! But I can only send items to U.K. direct from the internet so it's not much fun for the person receiving from me getting various odd parcels all unwrapped. I will do what I've done in the past and send a donation to one of the U.K. cat charities.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Thank you so much Clare! But I can only send items to U.K. direct from the internet so it's not much fun for the person receiving from me getting various odd parcels all unwrapped. I will do what I've done in the past and send a donation to one of the U.K. cat charities.


We can get round this fairly easily - I have someone on standby who would be willing to be the gift wrap/postie for you.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just signed up for my first Secret Santa 

Now need to put my thinking cap on !!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks to @Whompingwillow I can sign up even though I'm outside the UK as she allows the parcel to be sent to her and I can pick it up when I visit her in December anyway.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks! @huckybuck 
Biggles and I will be happy to join


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks to @Whompingwillow I can sign up even though I'm outside the UK as she allows the parcel to be sent to her and I can pick it up when I visit her in December anyway.





Summercat said:


> Thanks! @huckybuck
> Biggles and I will be happy to join


Glad to have you both in!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oooh I'm getting a few emails through and paypal's too - so thank you everyone!!!

As soon as all 3 parts of your sign up process have been completed I will add you to the list on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Oooh I'm getting a few emails through and paypal's too - so thank you everyone!!!
> 
> As soon as all 3 parts of your sign up process have been completed I will add you to the list on the first page of this thread.


Not rushing you, but when do you think you will most likely start the "Likes & Dislikes" thread ?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Not rushing you, but when do you think you will most likely start the "Likes & Dislikes" thread ?


The thread is already there hun! 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-chat-secret-santa-likes-and-dislikes.499531/


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Matrod @lymorelynn @SusieRainbow

Would someone mind adding 2018 in to the new secret santa likes dislikes thread title please?

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-chat-secret-santa-likes-and-dislikes.499531/


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks to @Whompingwillow I can sign up even though I'm outside the UK as she allows the parcel to be sent to her and I can pick it up when I visit her in December anyway.


You'll also have to send your parcel to WW first to send on or your identity will be revealed when your recipient sees the parcel came from Germany


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I have literally spent all day so far reading last year's received and opening threads! I'd love to take part, especially as we are likely to be down playing Christmas in our house this year. I'm just not sure if I would qualify for posting frequently enough? I feel like I'm always reading but not always posting many replies.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SbanR said:


> You'll also have to send your parcel to WW first to send on or your identity will be revealed when your recipient sees the parcel came from Germany


That's right, must cover my tracks...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’m in, all paid and email sent 


I have told Loulou Libby and Lottie so now they all have to behave until Christmas  or they will receive a lump of coal


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Soozi said:


> The thread is already there hun!
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-chat-secret-santa-likes-and-dislikes.499531/


I definitely need to go to Specsavers


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I'm in, all paid and email sent
> 
> I have told Loulou Libby and Lottie so now they all have to behave until Christmas  or they will receive a lump of coal


An empty threat eWelsh as your girls know their aunties love them no matter what. In fact, the naughtier the better as you still need to complete THAT book


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I have literally spent all day so far reading last year's received and opening threads! I'd love to take part, especially as we are likely to be down playing Christmas in our house this year. I'm just not sure if I would qualify for posting frequently enough? I feel like I'm always reading but not always posting many replies.


Posting once a week is enough - a photo on the photo thread, a comment in the trivia thread or a supportive message for a fellow cat chatterer going through a hard time...doesn't matter what it is and shouldn't take longer than a minute to do.

We'd love to have you in.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Posting once a week is enough - a photo on the photo thread, a comment in the trivia thread or a supportive message for a fellow cat chatterer going through a hard time...doesn't matter what it is and shouldn't take longer than a minute to do.
> 
> We'd love to have you in.


Thanks, I'm sure I can keep that up  I'm hopefully starting a new course soon for work so I'm sure I'll take to cat chat more often as way of procrastination anyway! And who doesn't love posting pictures of furbabies! I probably post more than I think anyway based on the amount of notifications I'm always getting.

I shall get myself signed up soon as I can


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Is there a list of what sort of gifts people received last year? I wouldn’t want to be useless and a disappointment...my lot by necessity get very cheap toys so I don’t know.

Would some kind soul wrap/ post on for me too?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I am in too if there is still space, need to get round to doing the likes and dislikes though


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> That's right, must cover my tracks...


Its a shame everyone knows you are from Germany


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, I am quite excited  I'm sat here googling things already


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

All signed up (I hope!), in a previous year I managed to misspell the email address and send the paypal money someone else, so I hope I don't do that again 

Can't wait to find out who my recipients are, I am already looking at present ideas


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m gonnnnnnna up my posts (I’m always around just forget to post) and join!!! Last year was amazing - it’s probably the only thing me and jasper will open this year too as we’re on our own so it’ll be exciting. It was one of the best parts last year - I was very over excited lol! X

Ps thanks as always clare, we love you :Kiss


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you so much to Clare and any other elves involved again. The Cat Chat SS was just the most brilliant fun from start to finish last year, resulting in three unmanageably spoilt pussycats who had a complex for months that everything that rustled was for them!

I will definitely be in again, and will start getting my wheels in motion xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Do I got this right, you do the likes and dislikes thread before your name is added to the page or after?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jaf said:


> Is there a list of what sort of gifts people received last year? I wouldn't want to be useless and a disappointment...my lot by necessity get very cheap toys so I don't know.
> 
> Would some kind soul wrap/ post on for me too?


Have a look at last year's opening thread as it will give you an idea of what people send and receive.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...chat-secret-santa-opening-thread-2017.468182/

We have Elves to wrap and post if necessary


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Summercat said:


> Do I got this right, you do the likes and dislikes thread before your name is added to the page or after?


When you have emailed your details, paid your pay pal and done the Likes and Dislikes your name will be added to the sign up


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Whompingwillow

Yes paypal received (for your 1 parcel (not 2 lol) ,1 you now don't need and the kind donation for another member's fee)


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> @Whompingwillow
> 
> Yes paypal received (for your 1 parcel (not 2 lol) ,1 you now don't need and the kind donation for another member's fee)


 thank you (I actually came online to check you got that! But I see you have)


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Email sent, money paid and likes and dislikes done!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ash Tali and Garfield would like to take part, but they are good at sharing so only need one gift between them


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh wow this is so exciting.

I asked my husband if we could play and he said no.

So I've just signed up and sent you the money across 

I toyed with the idea of using a work address but we still wouldn't get the parcel by him on Christmas day lol :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious we'll just take what comes :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm so tempted to play, I was too new last year but enjoyed watching. I have a couple of stressful life eating things happening in Sept and Oct that need my full attention  . I don't know if I could do it justice. If the first thing pans out well before the 23rd, I'll let you know.

Helpful I know, I just didn't want you to think I was avoiding your thread. It looks like so much fun


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I sent my sign-up email and an offer of help several days ago, but I'm not on the list yet; I can only assume it's because I've not paid. I have honestly no idea if I've paid or not. 

I did ask OH to PayPal but you know what he's like.  I'm away for work now and won't see him again until the weekend but will leave him a note to remind him.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I sent my sign-up email and an offer of help several days ago, but I'm not on the list yet; I can only assume it's because I've not paid. I have honestly no idea if I've paid or not.
> 
> I did ask OH to PayPal but you know what he's like.  I'm away for work now and won't see him again until the weekend but will leave him a note to remind him.


I think you have to do your likes and dislikes before you get put on the list.'


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

LJC675 said:


> I think you have to do your likes and dislikes before you get put on the list.'


Do I? That seems presumptuous, what if I was to put all my likes and dislikes on but then not do the other parts properly?  I'd rather wait until I know I've paid my way.

I'll try messaging OH and see if he paid (he probably hasn't). He rarely looks at his phone at work though.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Oh wow this is so exciting.
> 
> I asked my husband if we could play and he said no.
> 
> ...


Good girl. He probably doesn't want to think about Christmas yet but sounds like your husband is being a bit


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Charity said:


> Good girl. He probably doesn't want to think about Christmas yet but sounds like your husband is being a bit
> 
> View attachment 366930


Aww it's not his fault, he didn't really "do" Christmas growing up in the presents etc sense, so it's been a bit of a culture shock for him 

He's also a bit paranoid about the security aspect I think of providing an address on the internet etc...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Aww it's not his fault, he didn't really "do" Christmas growing up in the presents etc sense, so it's been a bit of a culture shock for him
> 
> He's also a bit paranoid about the security aspect I think of providing an address on the internet etc...


Yes, I get that, I was a bit reticent myself to start with. I wasn't being rude about him, (me and my big mouth), just joking


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

done the email bit and the 'likes/dislikes' bit and paid via donation to CPL today  (as per @huckybuck's suggestion as I don't have a Paypal account).

Already started checking out Amazon for suitable prezzies !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Did I mention we are excited?

Look how excited we are  one of us *might* be more excited than the other. Oh and the other one is in a Canagan Coma after trying his chicken and ham and scoffing it!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did I mention we are excited?
> 
> Look how excited we are  one of us *might* be more excited than the other. Oh and the other one is in a Canagan Coma after trying his chicken and ham and scoffing it!
> 
> View attachment 366953


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

You are like Rafa last year. All the extra fuss got to him a bit and he went Christmas crackers. I have videos of him racing up and down the lounge, divebombing the new tree.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> You are like Rafa last year. All the extra fuss got to him a bit and he went Christmas crackers. I have videos of him racing up and down the lounge, divebombing the new tree.


I'll try my best to replicate Rafa's Christmas Lounge Racing  I reckon husband will happily film it


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@huckybuck I'm paid up now hope you got it working on my CV lol


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I owned up to hubby.
He gave me a look.

It’s all good


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I sent my sign-up email and an offer of help several days ago, but I'm not on the list yet; I can only assume it's because I've not paid. I have honestly no idea if I've paid or not.
> 
> I did ask OH to PayPal but you know what he's like.  I'm away for work now and won't see him again until the weekend but will leave him a note to remind him.





Ceiling Kitty said:


> Do I? That seems presumptuous, what if I was to put all my likes and dislikes on but then not do the other parts properly?  I'd rather wait until I know I've paid my way.
> 
> I'll try messaging OH and see if he paid (he probably hasn't). He rarely looks at his phone at work though.


If you read the rules you have to - email me details (√done) 
- paypal money (√done thanks Mr CK)
- do yours and Bag's likes and dislikes and post a photo (*X not done yet*)

THEN YOU GO ON THE FRONT PAGE SIGN UP LIST!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> I owned up to hubby.
> He gave me a look.
> 
> It's all good


The first year we joined in I told Mr HB what we were doing and he just gave me a look????? Then promptly forgot about it.
The massive parcels arrived and he was disappointed they weren't for him lol!! He gave me a look????
When he found out the massive parcels, beautifully wrapped were from complete strangers I had never met (and one came from abroad as well) he gave me a look????
When the cats opened them on Christmas day he was utterly gobsmacked at the kindness of the people sending to the cats - THE CATS - he gave me a look. 
When he found they had a teeny wrapped gift for him inside one of the parcels he gave me a smile. 
The next year when I said we were doing it all again - he grinned and said great!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> The first year we joined in I told Mr HB what we were doing and he just gave me a look????? Then promptly forgot about it.
> The massive parcels arrived and he was disappointed they weren't for him lol!! He gave me a look????
> When he found out the massive parcels, beautifully wrapped were from complete strangers I had never met (and one came from abroad as well) he gave me a look????
> When the cats opened them on Christmas day he was utterly gobsmacked at the kindness of the people sending to the cats - THE CATS - he gave me a look.
> ...




Maybe I should add a token bit about things Joey's daddy likes just in case 

He is similarly bemused as to why we send food parcels to each other and why someone sent Joey some lovely little toys. I told him we are a bunch of crazy cat ladies (mostly)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If anyone thinks they should be signed up (on the first page) and isn't yet- despite fitting all the requirements - please let me know. 

I am checking my emails, paypal and likes - TWICE lol!! But could easily miss something.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

My mum and stuff thought I was mad doing it. But as soon as they realised what an amazing bunch of people everyone is they are over the moon I have life long friends on here now - they were dubious (If that’s a word) about giving my address out but I’ve not been burgled (I’ve not got much anyway lol, and jasper would lick you to death) xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> If you read the rules you have to - email me details (√done)
> - paypal money (√done thanks Mr CK)
> - do yours and Bag's likes and dislikes and post a photo (*X not done yet*)
> 
> THEN YOU GO ON THE FRONT PAGE SIGN UP LIST!


Thanks for clarifying, I did read them back a second time and still couldn't tell for certain which way round it was.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to reassure any newbies - the only people who have access to members address' are me (and one Elf - who is a trusted friend) and the Secret Santa who has also provided me with their address. 

The reason we have the strict rules for min no of posts and and regularity of posting is to try to safeguard those playing.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Signed up :and payment sent 

Sadly I can only commit to one parcel this year (sob) due to having the builders in mid September so won't be able to get much shopping done (or have anywhere to store stuff) until early-mid October (who am I kidding on the buying stuff front!)

I also promise to be more active than I have of late


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I want the 23rd to hurry up! I have been sourcing a few bits and storing away ideas...just need to know who Oscar is shopping for  Did I mention I am excited :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious (I blame it on husband being a bit of a Christmas Grump!).


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Emailed details. Paid. Done likes and dislikes. Sign me up, sign me up, sign me up!!!
As a few of you have said you are already shopping I wondered how you can do that if you don't know yet who you're being SS to.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Cully 
I found a new pet store that has some toys I love, that I had not seen until recently. But I am waiting to see who we will have, to be sure they are a good fit before I begin shopping. I hope I can buy the cute toys though


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I buy things here and there all through the year and save them for SS and cat friends.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Cully said:


> As a few of you have said you are already shopping I wondered how you can do that if you don't know yet who you're being SS to.


Most cats like the same stuff, so toys and treats are pretty safe bets. More personalized things can be purchased once you know who your SS recipient is.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm doing the dog one this year - don't have the spoons (energy) to do both. Hope everyone has fun! I'll definitely be following the shopping and opening threads


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumping in case anyone hasn't seen it yet...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yay  we are on the list ❤

@huckybuck - can we stick to one parcel please? Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Yay  we are on the list ❤
> 
> @huckybuck - can we stick to one parcel please? Xx


Of course xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I've signed up, but wasn't sure if I have to wait before I send my money? I think this was the conundrum I fell into last year too! hah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I've signed up, but wasn't sure if I have to wait before I send my money? I think this was the conundrum I fell into last year too! hah


Haha - all 3 parts need doing - then you go on sign up list x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Haha - all 3 parts need doing - then you go on sign up list x


OK, will go send my PayPal


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Haha - all 3 parts need doing - then you go on sign up list x


And now all done (I hope!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> And now all done (I hope!)


You are on the list!!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

things have been a bit hectic recently, il try send some money today


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ohh.... I'm debating! I'm not sure I come on the forum often enough. So I'll decide in the next week... Off to research last years... (make sure I know what I might be letting myself in for)

Update: 8th sept: so I'm only half way through reading last year's thread of presents being opened, I'm in total awe of what people have sent (and slightly nervous of the high standards). Obviously I don't know why I'm buying for yet but I'm already coming up with ideas, to be fine tuned once I know my recipient. Lola is outside at the minute, but rain is forecast, so I'm sure we'll manage to grab some time to organise our likes and dislikes later today.

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Ohh.... I'm debating! I'm not sure I come on the forum often enough. So I'll decide in the next week... Off to research last years... (make sure I know what I might be letting myself in for)


You have enough initial posts to sign up - and all we are asking is to pop in once a week to let us know you are around - a photo on photo thread or a supportive comment to a fellow cat chatter having a hard time - shouldn't take too long. Your SS will appreciate getting to know you and Lola once the draw has been made.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Ohh.... I'm debating! I'm not sure I come on the forum often enough. So I'll decide in the next week... Off to research last years... (make sure I know what I might be letting myself in for)
> 
> Update: 8th sept: so I'm only half way through reading last year's thread of presents being opened, I'm in total awe of what people have sent (and slightly nervous of the high standards). Obviously I don't know why I'm buying for yet but I'm already coming up with ideas, to be fine tuned once I know my recipient. Lola is outside at the minute, but rain is forecast, so I'm sure we'll manage to grab some time to organise our likes and dislikes later today.
> 
> Hannah


It's lovely isn't it!!
It's the thought that counts - not what you spend - we actively encourage hand made/crafted if you are good at that. 
Got money and details thank you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a tonne of things whizzing around...I do rather pity the person who is on the receiving end of anything I try to make myself! I’m seriously creatively challenged, hehe  I’m prepared to give it a go though, along with shop bought goodies so they aren’t too disappointed! 

Did I mention I’m excited? Only about 335 times


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a tonne of things whizzing around...I do rather pity the person who is on the receiving end of anything I try to make myself! I'm seriously creatively challenged, hehe  I'm prepared to give it a go though, along with shop bought goodies so they aren't too disappointed!
> 
> Did I mention I'm excited? Only about 335 times


:Hilarious

You don't happen to have any cat shampoo thrown in with ur SS do you?  Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Only if I get you @Clairabella


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumping up!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

For those still hoping to sign up and perhaps who haven't been around as much AS THEY SHOULD HAVE recently (and sorely missed btw) but ARE PROMISING to adhere to the rules - I expect to see a flurry of activity in cat chat over the next 10 days!!!

This will not only satisfy my own strict santa requirements but will also mean your SS will at least be vaguely familiar with your username and babies (and preferably post a few recent photos too thank you very muchly ) - no names mentioned of course Ms E lol!!!!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I sorry Auntie HB, will mend my ways, honest!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Me too, been slightly busy this last week as you know  but should have a quieter few weeks ahead now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Me too, been slightly busy this last week as you know  but should have a quieter few weeks ahead now





Erenya said:


> I sorry Auntie HB, will mend my ways, honest!!


I should think so - the pair of you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Still bumping..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Still excited


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I've been rather absent all week, been working too much  (angry face doesn't even touch the edge of how I feel about work at the moment, but that's another story).

Took my 4 days to find time to get to the vets (to pay a bill, not an emergency). 

Jotting down present ideas as I think of / see them  excited to find out who I get to buy for. Lola is also making an effort (most days) to get on santas good list.

Hannah


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got a lot of stuff for slaves which I'm sure any cat lover would like. I want some of it myself!! Will need to be strict with myself.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumping for the weekenders!!

A polite reminder for those who have yet to do their Likes and Dislikes and/or send the paypal money!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Err, just wondering if I've mentioned how excited I am  

It's nearly allocation time! Whoop whoop! Which is good, as I keep buying things...you know, "just in case" :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Err, just wondering if I've mentioned how excited I am
> 
> It's nearly allocation time! Whoop whoop! Which is good, as I keep buying things...you know, "just in case" :Hilarious


me too ! Got lots of ideas brewing just waiting to see who they will suit best


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Last few days to sign up everyone!!!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ah finally just catching up on this!! I'd love to take part this year!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Err, just wondering if I've mentioned how excited I am
> 
> It's nearly allocation time! Whoop whoop! Which is good, as I keep buying things...you know, "just in case" :Hilarious


I'm a bit jealous of you... being an SS newbie, the first year is always the most exciting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm a bit jealous of you... being an SS newbie, the first year is always the most exciting


Is it? That's good


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a tonne of things whizzing around...I do rather pity the person who is on the receiving end of anything I try to make myself! I'm seriously creatively challenged, hehe  I'm prepared to give it a go though, along with shop bought goodies so they aren't too disappointed!
> 
> Did I mention I'm excited? Only about 335 times


Depending who I get, someone might be on the receiving end of something hand made.

They can always feel free to drop it in the bin though :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am totally hopeless at crafts, I'm just not an artistic person. I have a couple of ideas though...and yes, depends who I get as to whether I will inflict my "skills" on them :Hilarious

Something *may* have jumped into my bag today, because if I didn't get it, I'd never see it again. I am very excited @JaimeandBree - I do love Christmas and I won't be working this year, hurrah! I've ordered a special decoration for us, our first as a little family with Oscar, I'm all over the festivities. Or a complete saddo, depending on your POV. Hehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Errrrm, there are Cat Advent Calendars? Who knew? Why didn't anyone tell me? This is brilliant - Oscar is going to LOVE Christmas


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrrm, there are Cat Advent Calendars? Who knew? Why didn't anyone tell me? This is brilliant - Oscar is going to LOVE Christmas


Jaime knew, in fact he actually now remembers what it is when I put it up! This sounds like I'm making it up but this was him when I put it up last year :Hilarious



















He comes running over in the morning for it and he crys when me and OH won't give him the chocolate treats out of ours! Bree isn't really interested though


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

You can put it on the wall!!! My lot would have it down, ripped open and the treats scoffed the minute I turned my back!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> You can put it on the wall!!! My lot would have it down, ripped open and the treats scoffed the minute I turned my back!!!


Jaime Boy knows Santa Paws would leave a lump of coal in his stocking if he did that 

(Actually, I'm amazed it stays put. He does jump up on the tv unit and paw at it occasionally but not ripped it down so far!)


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We had a lilys kitchen advent calendar last year and it was extremely popular. Every day had 3 treats


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The clock is ticking!!

There will be a special, classified, covert, top secret SS meeting on Monday 24th September taking place at midday, somewhere undisclosed, confidential and ambiguous, within the far flung heart of UK, betwixt and between Cat Chat Santa HB and her Head Elf @Citruspips. It is here that the actual, hush hush, genuine draw will take place.

Watch this space.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

For those who haven't yet done their likes and dislikes or sent their paypal money (cough cough @Erenya ) or even signed up yet at all (ahem have I forgotten something????)
you only have the weekend left....


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
Sent a final email with all address details.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Got it !! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> The clock is ticking!!
> 
> There will be a special, classified, covert, top secret SS meeting on Monday 24th September taking place at midday, somewhere undisclosed, confidential and ambiguous, within the far flung heart of UK, betwixt and between Cat Chat Santa HB and her Head Elf @Citruspips. It is here that the actual, hush hush, genuine draw will take place.
> 
> Watch this space.


Did I mention I'm excited? I need to know, I have so many ideas in my head and they need to be allowed out to make room for other ideas


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my. I ordered something for myself for Christmas, involving Oscar, it has come and it is only a little thing but it made me cry! So depending who I get, they might have to have one made as well


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my. I ordered something for myself for Christmas, involving Oscar, it has come and it is only a little thing but it made me cry! So depending who I get, they might have to have one made as well


Hahaha!!!
She's fallen for it.....the SS trap....
One for SS, one for me, one for SS cat one for own cat....
And so it goes on!


----------



## Fred&KiKi (Jul 13, 2017)

aww piddle ive been absent for too long to join the secret santa :'( ill try again for next year (i go through peeks of being on here daily to a few months breaks!) hope all have a wonderful time finding gifts! yay christmas is sooooon!  xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh.. I'm so excited, we'll soon know who we are buying / making for! 

Then..organise my ideas... They are all rather random at the moment (I feel a spreadsheet coming).

Hannah


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh.. I'm so excited, we'll soon know who we are buying / making for!
> 
> Then..organise my ideas... They are all rather random at the moment (*I feel a spreadsheet coming*).
> 
> Hannah


Uuggghhh I use those all day at work... 

I may make a page in my bullet journal for it though. For those who don't know what it is, here is my lovely book I bought for it and my future log layout:


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@MilleD 
Yes, much prettier than a spreadsheet too


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Right - think I'm signed up. Done:
Likes & Dislikes
Paypal
email.

It took me a while to get around to it as I have a new phone and haven't really figured out the camera yet ... so they are old pics that will be familiar to most of you.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jannor said:


> Right - think I'm signed up. Done:
> Likes & Dislikes
> Paypal
> email.
> ...


It's not like you left it until the last minute!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

MilleD said:


> It's not like you left it until the last minute!


I know ... I kept putting if off - I promise I will post my parcel in time though !


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So @huckybuck aren't you playing?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> So @huckybuck aren't you playing?


But of course


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I wasn't last


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

*ERENYA!!!!*

@Erenya

Likes and dislikes before midnight please!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> So @huckybuck aren't you playing?


She's just not telling what their likes and dislikes are.

Or have I missed that


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm done!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Erenya said:


> I'm done!!!


Talk about leaving it to the wire woman!!
My nerves are shot rofl!!
Well done and you are in of course xx

@Erenya Can you put a pic of D and E in the likes and dislikes thread please xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, it's draw day !!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I am also so excited!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think I’ve gone off the idea now...

Yeah right  *tigger bounce*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I officially declare Secret Santa sign up closed!!!!

Now your poor CC Santa has been laid up in bed with North Pole virus all weekend and as such has postponed her confidential, secretive, hush hush, anonymous meeting with her chief elf Snowy Citruspips for 24 hours. The last thing she wanted was to pass the lurgy to all the elves and have them laid up at this very busy time. So it may be a day or so before you hear anything just yet (please don’t throw snow balls at me) but I promise you will all hear who you have been drawn with very very soon!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I officially declare Secret Santa sign up closed!!!!
> 
> Now your poor CC Santa has been laid up in bed with North Pole virus all weekend and as such has postponed her confidential, secretive, hush hush, anonymous meeting with her chief elf Snowy Citruspips for 24 hours. The last thing she wanted was to pass the lurgy to all the elves and have them laid up at this very busy time. So it may be a day or so before you hear anything just yet (please don't throw snow balls at me) but I promise you will all hear who you have been drawn with very very soon!!


:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I officially declare Secret Santa sign up closed!!!!
> 
> Now your poor CC Santa has been laid up in bed with North Pole virus all weekend and as such has postponed her confidential, secretive, hush hush, anonymous meeting with her chief elf Snowy Citruspips for 24 hours. The last thing she wanted was to pass the lurgy to all the elves and have them laid up at this very busy time. So it may be a day or so before you hear anything just yet (please don't throw snow balls at me) but I promise you will all hear who you have been drawn with very very soon!!


I did wonder if you were going to be well enough. Hope you'll feel better tomorrow.

Everything comes to those who wait. The tension is as exciting as the last episode of The Bodyguard


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think I've gone off the idea now...
> 
> Yeah right  *tigger bounce*


:Hilarious


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Talk about leaving it to the wire woman!!
> My nerves are shot rofl!!
> Well done and you are in of course xx
> 
> @Erenya Can you put a pic of D and E in the likes and dislikes thread please xx


Sorry, for some reason my phone woudln't let me load them up last night - i have added them now


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> postponed her confidential, secretive, hush hush, anonymous meeting with her chief elf Snowy Citruspips for 24 hours.


NNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling

Hope you are feeling better soon, and the CSHHA meeting can go ahead :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it’s official I can confirm Secret Santa is good to go and we will be meeting at a secret location somewhere in the UK (I was hoping for a trip to Lapland but it’s the cuts) tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rudolph has had his breakfast and is pulling at the reigns - Santa HB is feeling lots better and looking forward to a hearty meal with Chief Elf - oh and a little work with desert!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Excited to find out, am in between flats and the new one does not have internet yet, so hopefully can pop on later and see who our recipient is :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So glad your feeling perkier, enjoy your meet up and lunch!

Soooo exciting


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

*does little snoopy dance*

Have a lovely lunch  Hope you feel well enough to enjoy, HB xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Yaaaaah!!! Draw day is here!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, excited. Don't eat too much lunch and drink too much wine and then fall asleep.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm getting all excited now but Bertie is giving me his "yeh, whatever" look !


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wondering what those girls are up to, looking at the clock (lunchtime), probably scoffing their faces


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> Wondering what those girls are up to, looking at the clock (lunchtime), probably scoffing their faces
> 
> View attachment 369690


Oooh that is both very funny and mildly creepy at the same time


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Oooh that is both very funny and mildly creepy at the same time


Hah that's exactly what I thought too!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So having never done this before, when/how do we find out?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Last year we got an email, I would guess it's the same this year.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lola’s excited, but I’m not sure for the right reasons. I added some extra toys to the zooplus order, wasn’t sure which were for my secret Santa and which were for Lola (was going to decide after the draw), but Lola helped herself to one whilst I wasn’t looking, so unless my secret Santa wants a toy with Lola’s slobber all over guess that’s decision made (fingers crossed what left is on their like list).


P.s lol... I might get a cat that doesn’t like toys... that might be what Lola is hoping for...


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

FINALLY! 
I am here acknowledging receipt of my secret santa mystery


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I've got mine as well! So excited I can start shopping now!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahhh!!! Got my email!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I didn't get an email


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

We have a recipient!
Thank you both for organising and hope some healing fairy dust has done the trick with the germs!! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smuge said:


> I didn't get an email


It can take quite a while to get through everyone so please don't panic - it may be tonight, it may be tomorrow but hopefully you will all hear soon - there are a lot of parcels to get through this year!!

We will let you know when we have finished sending them all and then if you haven't got an email let us know xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had my email, so excited to start shopping!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> I've had my email, so excited to start shopping!!!


Have you had both now? x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Have you had both now? x


Yes, both emails received! :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I got mine, thank you both.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I got my email


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Got mine!!!! So exciting, off to do some stalking!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Got mine! (Deffo not been refreshing my emails hahahah) So excited to start now!!! Eeeeeep. It all feels real


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I got mine


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Empty inbox *sad face*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Email arrived!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Both of mine received! Now... let the shopping commence!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Empty inbox *sad face*


Don't worry I'm sure it will arrive soon


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Received both emails, thanks xx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I'VE GOT MY EMAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My OH just doesn't understand my excitement so you guys get it all


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Got my email! Now to start shopping!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Received email, thanks!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope poor Chief Elf Citruspips is coping ok - it's really quite stressful doing all the emails as you panic about sending the wrong info to the wrong person rofl!!

Just to let everyone know we have recruited a Deputy Chief Elf today - Faye1995 - as we needed an extra pair of elf eyes this year. Her specific task is to keep track of everyone and make sure they are popping in regularly (as per the rules). She does have a spreadsheet and is very strict so woe betide anyone slacking!!

Seriously though, if you do have any problems or concerns at all during the SS period - or a holiday/in hospital/out of WIFI for more than a week etc please just let one of us know by PM.

Any questions just PM @Citruspips or @huckybuck or @Faye1995  and we will aim to get back to you within 24 hours.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I hope poor Chief Elf Citruspips is coping ok - it's really quite stressful doing all the emails as you panic about sending the wrong info to the wrong person rofl!!
> 
> Just to let everyone know we have recruited a Deputy Chief Elf today - Faye1991 - as we needed an extra pair of elf eyes this year. Her specific task is to keep track of everyone and make sure they are popping in regularly (as per the rules). She does have a spreadsheet and is very strict so woe betide anyone slacking!!
> 
> ...


Clare you have put two wrong @'s for me in the same paragraph! That is a work of art hahahahah

I am both 28 and 27 at the same time


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Clare you have put two wrong @'s for me in the same paragraph! That is a work of art hahahahah
> 
> I am both 28 and 27 at the same time


Haha - how many Faye's were there???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Empty inbox *sad face*


You are not alone :Arghh


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Got 'em :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Will you lot be patient!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

If anyone needs deputy chief elf Faye... this is my @ as clearly Santa doesn’t keep tabs on how old her elf’s are  someone’s on the naughty list!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Too excited! Sorry @huckybuck and your elves @Citruspips and @Faye1995 - I will be patient.

*goes off googling things anyway*


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Email received


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo! email received


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> It can take quite a while to get through everyone so please don't panic - it may be tonight, it may be tomorrow but hopefully you will all hear soon - there are a lot of parcels to get through this year!!
> 
> We will let you know when we have finished sending them all and then if you haven't got an email let us know xx


I now have a SS  thank you


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Got my email thanks. Now to go pressie shopping, yay!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I haz it, I haz it  thanks Chief Elf @Citruspips

I wonder how I'll spend my day off tomorrow...?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Email arrived


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Got mine too, now off to do research on my recipient 

Woohoo - let the shopping begin !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally got to bed and yay I have an email from Santa herself


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've got mine, so excited, started compiling ideas. Thanks SS squad for your hard work.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emails received and understood sah!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

e mail arrived, stalking begins of my recipient 

Thank you both for all this work, @Faye1995 please note I am clocking in :Nailbiting


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Mrs Funkin I think you mentioned the Lily's Kitchen advent calendar for Oscar, but I insist you also check out their Xmas hamper for cats. It totally rocks - comes in a big box packed with straw and tied up with ribbon. I get one every year, and God willing if Teddy is well enough and the insurance coughs up, I will be keenly awaiting this year's. Obv this isn't one for SS unless you wanted to break up the goodies (nooooooo) but I kept meaning to tell you!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> e mail arrived, stalking begins of my recipient
> 
> Thank you both for all this work, @Faye1995 please note I am clocking in :Nailbiting


hahah, I have been so stalking my recipients today


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Couldn't resist looking and they've got the advent calendar in already!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> hahah, I have been so stalking my recipients today


Mmmmmmmm you jumped on my post very quickly! Have something to tell me?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Couldn't resist looking and they've got the advent calendar in already!!!!!


Not sure if I'm allowed to mention but pets at home have advent calendars 3 for 2, was a bit dog prejudice in store though as there was a larger selection for dogs than cats, the lily kitchen cat one wasn't in store but it is online.

Hannah


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> @Mrs Funkin I think you mentioned the Lily's Kitchen advent calendar for Oscar, but I insist you also check out their Xmas hamper for cats. It totally rocks - comes in a big box packed with straw and tied up with ribbon. I get one every year, and God willing if Teddy is well enough and the insurance coughs up, I will be keenly awaiting this year's. Obv this isn't one for SS unless you wanted to break up the goodies (nooooooo) but I kept meaning to tell you!


Is there a link for the hamper yet for this year? I'm all interested now, except for the fact Joey doesn't like any Lily's Kitchen yet. Though I think he may fancy turkey pork and cranberry... !


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I have my recipient . I will get excited when I am less stressed. Currently having new kitchen and new wet room put in (at same time) and my flat is like a building site. Mosi and Kito are in a Cattery and I'm missing them so much (although am visiting). Hopefully will be all over bar the shouting by the end of next week.

Just to ensure I gain maximum sympathy, this is my kitchen at the moment. I have no bathroom to speak of (just a loo in a filthy room) so this is where I have to get washed in the morning.....


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@urbantigers 
You have my sympathy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh lorks, you SO have my sympathy. I hate having work done. 

My recipient better leave a BIG space under the tree...I am getting quite carried away (and very happily so!).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My OH said today he can't stand two months of Secret Santa :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> I have my recipient . I will get excited when I am less stressed. Currently having new kitchen and new wet room put in (at same time) and my flat is like a building site. Mosi and Kito are in a Cattery and I'm missing them so much (although am visiting). Hopefully will be all over bar the shouting by the end of next week.
> 
> Just to ensure I gain maximum sympathy, this is my kitchen at the moment. I have no bathroom to speak of (just a loo in a filthy room) so this is where I have to get washed in the morning.....
> 
> View attachment 369944


You definitely have my sympathy, I find having any tradespeople doing work on the house so stressful. Hector and Inca always growl at them and the toddler always cries at them, we must look like such a friendly bunch! I bet you can't wait to have Mosi and Kito back home!

We've just got back from holiday (where the internet was useless!) so it's time to start stalking and shopping!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I have my recipient ❤ Thank you xxx


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

I really hope I can participate next year. I hesitated but thought I wouldn't have the time/finances to do it properly this year.
Have been mega busy and that's something to enjoy.

But I am a little jealous now


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Minuscule said:


> I really hope I can participate next year. I hesitated but thought I wouldn't have the time/finances to do it properly this year.
> Have been mega busy and that's something to enjoy.
> 
> But I am a little jealous now


Yes!! Me too I'm really excited and I'm not even in it!! Christmas is my favourite time of year!! But it's great to see how excited everyone else is!! and a great thread!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

My excitement is starting to turn into panic and confusion. *deep breath.. Deep breath...*. It'll be ok!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I might possibly have snuck the Cosma advent calendar into my order today. Don't tell Oscar though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might possibly have snuck the Cosma advent calendar into my order today. Don't tell Oscar though


Is there a Cosma one????

OMG need this!!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_treats_catnip/cosma_cat_snacks/323785

Although who knows for how long...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh gosh, my zooplus order is delayed...is it because the Cosma advent is out of stock because you've all ordered one


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Please can @Erenya and @Ceiling Kitty confirm they have received their SS recipients by replying to this thread xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I've just discovered there is a cat shop in my local town. A shop "fur cats" as it says in the window. It's a boutique style shop an I can see t shirts through the window so it's obviously a shop for cat slaves as well as their owners. My first thought was "ooh that looks interesting". My second thought was "ooh that looks good for SS shopping" . I've not had a chance to go in it yet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> I've just discovered there is a cat shop in my local town. A shop "fur cats" as it says in the window. It's a boutique style shop an I can see t shirts through the window so it's obviously a shop for cat slaves as well as their owners. My first thought was "ooh that looks interesting". My second thought was "ooh that looks good for SS shopping" . I've not had a chance to go in it yet.


Ooh we need pics!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I forget every year what happens when I google cat toy on Etsy 

Please don't click if easily offended!!

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/meowadays?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I forget every year what happens when I google cat toy on Etsy
> 
> Please don't click if easily offended!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/meowadays?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


Well...... Now I see Etsy in a different way


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
Hmm I like the jellyfish and the poo might be cute but with corn:Hungover


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I remember those from last year, soooo odd, Could you imagine having your granny round and the cat comes in with a 'pick your dick!!!' in it's mouth. I can just see the scene, she bends down to play with the cat, oooh what's this, your new toy? Eyes squinting as she tries to make out what the shape is!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I forget every year what happens when I google cat toy on Etsy
> 
> Please don't click if easily offended!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/meowadays?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


Bwahahahaaaa.

Brilliant. A whole new area of madness to peruse.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

SuboJvR said:


> Is there a link for the hamper yet for this year? I'm all interested now, except for the fact Joey doesn't like any Lily's Kitchen yet. Though I think he may fancy turkey pork and cranberry... !


Just catching up on this thread. No, no sign of the hamper yet, but it must be imminent. Unless they don't do one this year and I will be left looking a right prat. They usually do a big box hamper and something smaller - one year it was some bits in a lovely green cloth bag with a cat on it. I couldn't resist and now keep my grooming and bumwash stuff in it so it's all in the same place. Funnily enough my guys have turned their noses up at Lily's, and Rafa found it a bit rich, however they all like the Scrumptious Turkey Dinner flavour. It's the only time I allow them dry food, measured out as treats, and last year I think it had this lovely ceramic spotted bowl which I gifted to Freya to make up for The Great Locked Out for 12 Hours in the Pouring Rain on Xmas Day Fiasco of 2016. Course the silly cow knocked it off the kitchen counter and I was devastated.

@Mrs Funkin you big traitor! Mind you, the Snackie calendar is half the price. Hmmmm.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Clare @huckybuck if I had the energy to be scandalised my head would fall off. All my friends' cats will now be getting tampon and poo toys for Xmas. How singularly appropriate in the latter instance currently!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Errrm, I'm not the traitor @Emmasian ...Oscar does not like Lily's food but he does love Cosma Snackies - I have to please the boy! I reckon it's sold out though...


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

all received and i've started shopping! I'm very excited


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just in case you aren't excited enough...

http://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is that all!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh lorks! Only 63 shopping days until Posting Day! 

*googles frantically*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Meanwhile, the cats are busy shopping for their Slave SS


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

*phew* order came today...I’m hoping the advent calendar is in there. There might be SS pressies too...all slaves like catnip, right?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> *phew* order came today...I'm hoping the advent calendar is in there. There might be SS pressies too...all slaves like catnip, right?


Totally, valerian on the other hand.... :Bag


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

My OH was woken up last night by strange noises. He looked around and 3 tonks were at the foot of the bed and number 4 was missing.

He went to investigate...

CK was in the process of breaking into the secret Santa gifts I've bought!!! 

They seem ok .. :O my OH had to find a hiding place for then all at 2am. Heheh


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I forget every year what happens when I google cat toy on Etsy
> 
> Please don't click if easily offended!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/meowadays?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


I like the jellyfish..


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> My OH was woken up last night by strange noises. He looked around and 3 tonks were at the foot of the bed and number 4 was missing.
> 
> He went to investigate...
> 
> ...


We have a cat camera in our lounge that fires off when it detects motion... So I thought I'd check the footage of CK in the act of theft. The camera has been disconnected!

I think CK might be a criminal genius


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> We have a cat camera in our lounge that fires off when it detects motion... So I thought I'd check the footage of CK in the act of theft. The camera has been disconnected!
> 
> I think CK might be a criminal genius


Haha. Wait till this knowledge is passed onto the others
As to another secure place for the SS gifts, how about the attic?:Hilarious You've surely secured the doors by now


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I had murder last year from Rafa especially. I had some SS toy mice that squeaked and one of them wouldn't shut up when I wrapped it. Rafa, convinced in general that everything was for him anyway, went bonkers with bloodlust, most out of character. All SS stuff ended up in a locked cupboard!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I’m keeping my SS gifts at work! LOL


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Now that is extreme! You are all very organised to have started. I have briefly glanced at Amazon but that's it so far. I am profoundly hoping for some peace soon to start thinking about Xmas. It would be so nice.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I popped in a shop today and found my first secret Santa gift.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've had the BEST** idea for a present. It will probably not turn out how I want it to but at least I've thought about it. 

To my recipient, I'm apologising now. I am really rubbish at creative stuff...but I'm always a girl who tries her hardest! 

** OK, that may be over-stating it but I'm quite pleased...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had the BEST** idea for a present. It will probably not turn out how I want it to but at least I've thought about it.
> 
> To my recipient, I'm apologising now. I am really rubbish at creative stuff...but I'm always a girl who tries her hardest!
> 
> ** OK, that may be over-stating it but I'm quite pleased...


Ooh I am intrigued and I hope I am your recipient!!!

I've got stuff starting to arrive and it's so exciting - it's also going to be slightly embarrassing having to make apologies to our new postman for the whiffy packages that will be on their way - his poor van!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh.. I need to get back on track with this.... But I've been poorly this week (queue the violins), but seriously who took a cheese grater to my throat? Lola spent last night on the bed, bless her... she was patient but I'm sure she even thought "would you just stop tossing about and go to sleep".


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I am intrigued and I hope I am your recipient!!!
> 
> I've got stuff starting to arrive and it's so exciting - it's also going to be slightly embarrassing having to make apologies to our new postman for the whiffy packages that will be on their way - his poor van!!!


Buy him an air freshener for his van!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh.. I need to get back on track with this.... But I've been poorly this week (queue the violins), but seriously who took a cheese grater to my throat? Lola spent last night on the bed, bless her... she was patient but I'm sure she even thought "would you just stop tossing about and go to sleep".


Hope you're feeling better now xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Eeeeeeeeekkk!!!! 

Amy can sort her own xmas out this year, I’m wrapped up in SS :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've been going mad. I need one specific thing for my SS, it seems a easy thing to get, but find the 'perfect' version of it not so easy. Been to a number of places to find and also looked online, I will track down what I want, going out again tomorrow on a hunt.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a question, please Santa or an Elf @huckybuck @Citruspips @Faye1995

When we wrap gifts, if there are (perhaps, maybe, maybe not) individual packs of treats, can they all be in a box and wrapped together, or they need to be wrapped individually? I recall on the initial threads there being a mention of each wrapped separately but just would like clarification on this point please. Thank you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The idea is that everything should be wrapped but I think wrapping a few items together that are the same/similar is perfectly acceptable.

One year I filled a stocking and most things inside were wrapped but I left a couple of little bits like balls and straws unwrapped - to make it feel like a proper stocking.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I go overboard on wrapping!! Wrap every item individually! Then when it get's to 9pm on Christmas even and I run out of wrapping paper, patience, time, energy... etc... etc...

Of course I wont be wrapping my secret santa presents on Chirstmas Eve!

H


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My husband keeps saying “ what’s arriving now by Post or parcel force” 

He thinks I’m super organised this year and almost done, but I’ve failed to mention that I’ve only been ordering for my SS 

I’ve got some serious smuggling in to do


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had about six or seven parcels in the last couple of days. My OH doesn't even bother to look at them, he just puts them on the table and says "they'll be for you". :Meh


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Everyone is sounding super organised - I've only bought a couple of things so far (one of which has had to go to the tonks after I had a proper inspection of how chewed it was from CKs late night thievery!).


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Everyone is sounding super organised - I've only bought a couple of things so far (one of which has had to go to the tonks after I had a proper inspection of how chewed it was from CKs late night thievery!).


I'm with you. I've only ordered 2 things and one of those is languishing in my local delivery office.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Everyone is sounding super organised - I've only bought a couple of things so far (one of which has had to go to the tonks after I had a proper inspection of how chewed it was from CKs late night thievery!).


I'm not super organised, the more things come into the house, the more muddled I get :Meh


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh dear, I haven't bought anything yet. I've been doing lots of thinking about it and a little bit of looking around but I'm biding my time til I decide on which idea I'm going with. I'm also meant to be having a frugal month so trying to wait til next month to actually start spending (as if the end result would be different whether it gets spent this month or next )


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Oh dear, I haven't bought anything yet. I've been doing lots of thinking about it and a little bit of looking around but I'm biding my time til I decide on which idea I'm going with. I'm also meant to be having a frugal month so trying to wait til next month to actually start spending (as if the end result would be different whether it gets spent this month or next )


I'm with you love! Not spent yet but done lots of browsing and also placed an order but not a fully completed transaction yet lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> My husband keeps saying " what's arriving now by Post or parcel force"
> 
> He thinks I'm super organised this year and almost done, but I've failed to mention that I've only been ordering for my SS
> 
> I've got some serious smuggling in to do


But you have lots of storage space ewelsh! There's that huge storage she'd recently constructed,plus all your new kitchen units!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Off work with the cold from hell ....

Someone liked a post of mine from 2016 with pics of my cats - I thought I'd found my SS but turns out she's not in it  Back to the drawing board

I ordered some SS smellies already but I'll have to re-order. My cats can't just have 1 now, I need 1 for the house, 1 for Coleys shed and 1 for Sykes' run ... Being organised just means I have to order everything twice!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, I like your style, trying to figure out who your Santa is by who is liking pictures...*goes for a look around*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, here's two presents our SS won't be getting because we had a burglary last night and two items were stolen from the SS box. The thief has been apprehended this morning in possession of the goods


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> But you have lots of storage space ewelsh! There's that huge storage she'd recently constructed,plus all your new kitchen units!


Actually @SbanR I do have a room a lovely room actually but no cupboards as yet, they are being made  but I have a super porch which is so handy.....in October 

I think I know who my SS is....... :Smuggrin


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

You lot are good!!!

Sherlock Holmes has nothing on you ladies lol. 

How the hell do u know  I haven’t got the foggiest about mine but if you tell me urs then I can try and work mine out by the powers of deduction lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Actually @SbanR I do have a room a lovely room actually but no cupboards as yet, they are being made  but I have a super porch which is so handy.....in October
> 
> I think I know who my SS is....... :Smuggrin


WOW! Sherlock has nothing on you


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I was busy SSing at the weekend even the OH got involved for a few hours on Sunday morning. I'm going to admit to having a stalker folder where I've been collecting bits of info. I'm very excited, is it still only October, and not even half way through!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Well I was busy SSing at the weekend even the OH got involved for a few hours on Sunday morning. I'm going to admit to having a stalker folder where I've been collecting bits of info. I'm very excited, is it still only October, and not even half way through!!!


Stalker file sounds a fab idea  I keep frequenting the likes and dislikes thread to see what my recipient has written lol. Much better idea to have a stalker file though. Please can we see pics lol xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Please can we see pics lol xxx


Of course you can, here's a pic










I have a sneaky feeling that may not be what you meant


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Of course you can, here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 371411
> 
> ...


:Hilarious :Hilarious

If you can just right click on that a couple of times lol xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

has anyone got any ideas on how to wrap any REALLY smelly SS pressies that I MIGHT be thinking of getting so that they don't 'perfume' everything in the box that MIGHT be meant for a slave ???? I was wondering if aluminium foil might do the trick (it works on smelly stuff in the fridge )


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> has anyone got any ideas on how to wrap any REALLY smelly SS pressies that I MIGHT be thinking of getting so that they don't 'perfume' everything in the box that MIGHT be meant for a slave ???? I was wondering if aluminium foil might do the trick (it works on smelly stuff in the fridge )


If it was me I'd vacuum seal them, they would get squashed and go all flat, but soon puff up again. When I ordered a smelly flump it actually came vacuum sealed. Don't suppose you've got a vacuum sealer?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> has anyone got any ideas on how to wrap any REALLY smelly SS pressies that I MIGHT be thinking of getting so that they don't 'perfume' everything in the box that MIGHT be meant for a slave ???? I was wondering if aluminium foil might do the trick (it works on smelly stuff in the fridge )


What about putting it in a tin box, like a Roses choc tin, then sealing it with tape?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Of course you can, here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 371411
> 
> ...


Not exactly giving anything away are you


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Cully and @LJC675 - thanks for the ideas ! I don't have a vacuum sealer but do have some self seal plastic bags that I use for stuff in the freezer. A tin box is a good idea if I can find one the right size !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My Christmas cat cushion from M&S arrived today, so I collected it. The parcel was flat, most perturbed I opened the bag only to find aforementioned cushion vacuum packed! Bonkers! 

Oh and some things *may* have jumped into my bag, "One for Oscar, one for Secret Santa"...and so on  Hahahaaaa! Still hatching my incredible ** homemade gift plan. Ahem.

** Incredible may be rather over-egging the pudding. The idea is sound, it may not work though...!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

You're all Christmas crackers. I am proud to say I have saved two cardboard boxes of appropriate size from all the stuff I've been ordering for Teddy recently. That's my contribution so far


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

My homemade idea is giving me some stress! I’ve a sketch (a very poor one), things often look better in my head than when executed. Also a bit worried I’ll have time so also have a back up plan.

There so seem to be some ss thieves in our mids

H


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I have already stashed my slave and cat gifts in the save drawer... oh well... the slave best like eau de cat nip!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a present cupboard ...

Home made items? ... yes,but not by me  Trust me, it's better that way, no-one would want my efforts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You and me both, I am completely and utterly uncreative! Poor recipient.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Well, here's two presents our SS won't be getting because we had a burglary last night and two items were stolen from the SS box. The thief has been apprehended this morning in possession of the goods
> 
> View attachment 371395


I'm pleased I'm not the only one who has secret santa thieves... :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

If anything is covered in cat hair, it's because of someone who shall not be named sitting in the box where some presents are...soz! Mind you, whoever gets presents from us could genetically analyse any hairs to work it out


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You and me both, I am completely and utterly uncreative! Poor recipient.


Me three! I'm paying others to do my home made gifts lol xx I will wrap it myself but that's the best I can do - Infact, I wouldn't describe it as 'best' - my wrapping is also rubbish and will probs end up looking like a nursery child has been let loose with the wrapping paper and done it for me lol xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Me three! I'm paying others to do my home made gifts lol xx I will wrap it myself but that's the best I can do - Infact, I wouldn't describe it as 'best' - my wrapping is also rubbish and will probs end up looking like a nursery child has been let loose with the wrapping paper and done it for me lol xx


blame the cats - I do


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jannor said:


> blame the cats - I do


:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well my 'stash' is going in the garden shed as himself never goes in there !


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Me three! I'm paying others to do my home made gifts lol xx I will wrap it myself but that's the best I can do - Infact, I wouldn't describe it as 'best' - my wrapping is also rubbish and will probs end up looking like a nursery child has been let loose with the wrapping paper and done it for me lol xx


My wrapping is rubbish, I never get how people get it so neat!

I've started my shopping and I've got lots of lists of ideas/ideas for home made things! I'm going to the Supreme so hoping to get some shopping for my SS recipients done there too!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Actually
> 
> I think I know who my SS is....... :Smuggrin


Nooooo - you cannot be serious!!!!

STOP STALKING YOUR STALKERS!!!!

I will have to send one of my Christmas Elves round immediately to hypnotise and erase all such thoughts - you are supposed to wait for your clue!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been so busy looking and ordering things and visiting websites here there and everywhere that I have forgotten what I have ordered and what I have yet to order - I have a feeling my SS might be getting a lot of duplicates rofl.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Cully and @LJC675 - thanks for the ideas ! I don't have a vacuum sealer but do have some self seal plastic bags that I use for stuff in the freezer. A tin box is a good idea if I can find one the right size !


Suggest you put the stinky in the tin a.s.a.p and put it somewhere for a week or two to check if there are any stinky pong leaks before risking putting it in with other gifts.
Or is there any way you could send the stinky separately??


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You and me both, I am completely and utterly uncreative! Poor recipient.


I once knitted a dog jacket intended to be worn by a down on his luck doggy during winter. It didn't turn out as planned and was redirected to a donkey sanctuary which was the only thing it would fit!
So I'm with you guys and will stick to paying others for their creations


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

:Hilarious  :Hilarious

That would so be me (except I can't cast on or off, so can't actually knit!). I am determined I will make one creation myself. We've got ages, right? :Arghh


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> :Hilarious  :Hilarious
> 
> That would so be me (except I can't cast on or off, so can't actually knit!). I am determined I will make one creation myself. We've got ages, right? :Arghh


If you say so Mrs F:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> has anyone got any ideas on how to wrap any REALLY smelly SS pressies that I MIGHT be thinking of getting so that they don't 'perfume' everything in the box that MIGHT be meant for a slave ???? I was wondering if aluminium foil might do the trick (it works on smelly stuff in the fridge )


Double wrap in cling film; guaranteed to contain the smell. I sent valerian through the post this way.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Nooooo - you cannot be serious!!!!
> 
> STOP STALKING YOUR STALKERS!!!!
> 
> I will have to send one of my Christmas Elves round immediately to hypnotise and erase all such thoughts - you are supposed to wait for your clue!!!!!


No no no please don't send one of your Elves round :Nailbiting I've already forgotten who my stalker is, I promise :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've laid my Secret Santa booty out on the dining room table. Hahahahaaaaa! It looks so cool 

@ewelsh you know that @huckybuck has sent Will Smith round with his memory eraser from Men in Black, don't you?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It's been done Mrs F. @ewelsh can't remember her stalker


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What stalker :Bored


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tum te tum...how *do* things keep jumping into my shopping basket? Is it time yet? Is it?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

There’s a little while to go yet! Although a few thinks have fallen into by basket over the last couple of days!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I hate to tell you lot, but it's absolutely ages to go yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

In fairness, I think it's only me that needs telling...everyone else seems very calm


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I have one thing physically bought but have mentally bought more, I have an itemized list in my head of what I plan to buy:Bookworm


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I actually sat and wrote a list of ideas this afternoon - and ticked off bits I'd already bought


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Summercat said:


> I have an itemized list in my head of what I plan to buy:Bookworm


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> I hate to tell you lot, but it's absolutely ages to go yet.


Thank goodness for that, I've only got half what I need and I'm panicking already:Nailbiting!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

One for the Secret Santa Slave Recipient, one for me to give to husband to give to me on Christmas Day...that's how it works, right?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> One for the Secret Santa Slave Recipient, one for me to give to husband to give to me on Christmas Day...that's how it works, right?


I'm glad I'm not the only one who gives OH things to then give to me as presents!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I learnt a long time ago to write a list, what item, where from, price, so there’s no chance of going wrong 

To be fair my husband is pretty good and sticks to it, apart from one valentines gift, where he gave me a red La Cruset casserole dish :Bored


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I learnt a long time ago to write a list, what item, where from, price, so there's no chance of going wrong
> 
> To be fair my husband is pretty good and sticks to it, apart from one valentines gift, where he gave me a red La Cruset casserole dish :Bored


Oooh I'd have loved that, mind you I've got a couple, love kitchen things


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> I learnt a long time ago to write a list, what item, where from, price, so there's no chance of going wrong
> 
> To be fair my husband is pretty good and sticks to it, apart from one valentines gift, where he gave me a red La Cruset casserole dish :Bored


You sound a bit like Rachel from Friends!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> One for the Secret Santa Slave Recipient, one for me to give to husband to give to me on Christmas Day...that's how it works, right?


Of course - though I often can't wait til Christmas!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> I learnt a long time ago to write a list, what item, where from, price, so there's no chance of going wrong
> 
> To be fair my husband is pretty good and sticks to it, apart from one valentines gift, where he gave me a red La Cruset casserole dish :Bored


I had a robot vac on my Christmas list last year - this year it will be the latest dyson! He thinks I have a thing about vacuums!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Husband was once going to buy me a new iron for my birthday, he was stopped from doing so by his friend. I was miffed, as I wanted a new iron so had to buy one myself! Moral of the story for husband was buy what you know wifey will like, you know her better than anyone else and she will be very happy with a new appliance rather than more stuff she won’t use/doesn’t want or need. 

Ooooh, I nearly typed what I bought today...that would have given the game away, wouldn’t it? Yikes.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I don’t think anyone can beat the romantic red warning triangle complete with matching plastic storage case from Halfords to stow away in the boot for when I breakdown which I received from my soon to be husband on our second Christmas together.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wait..... I can beat it with my 40th birthday present a Louvre ventilator for the greenhouse


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

My 1st ever Christmas pressy from my OH was a spanner, file, metal brush, screwdriver and a few other tools, in a cereal box (wrapped as well).


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I remember my Dad once buying my Mum a stepladder for her birthday. If a bloke did that to me I would trap bits of him that he would miss in its inner mechanisms:Wacky


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

These are all hilarious :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I won't complain about the Le Crueset again 



lea247 said:


> You sound a bit like Rachel from Friends!


That's so weird, I have been told this all my adult life yet I have never watched Friends.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> These are all hilarious :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I won't complain about the Le Crueset again
> 
> That's so weird, I have been told this all my adult life yet I have never watched Friends.


It must be true then!  Channel 5 show it and it's on Netflix if you have that. You really should give it a watch!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lea247 said:


> It must be true then!  Channel 5 show it and it's on Netflix if you have that. You really should give it a watch!


Noooo I might not like what I see :Sorry


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know what colour this is? It's a Devol kitchen shaker style and I want this colour for my new kitchen and boot room, but I can't find the colour, it's not Farrow and Ball colours as I have all the testers here. I have the green ready but it's the putty mushroom colour I'm after.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know what colour this is? It's a Devol kitchen shaker style and I want this colour for my new kitchen and boot room, but I can't find the colour, it's not Farrow and Ball colours as I have all the testers here. I have the green ready but it's the putty mushroom colour I'm after.
> 
> View attachment 371836


Very surprised it's not Farrow and Ball!  Have you looked at Dulux Heritage or Crown Period Collection?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lea247 said:


> Very surprised it's not Farrow and Ball!  Have you looked at Dulux Heritage or Crown Period Collection?


It does look Farrow doesn't it, but nope same with Dulux heritage! I'm baffled


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> It does look Farrow doesn't it, but nope same with Dulux heritage! I'm baffled


Where did you find the picture? Any clues there?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know what colour this is? It's a Devol kitchen shaker style and I want this colour for my new kitchen and boot room, but I can't find the colour, it's not Farrow and Ball colours as I have all the testers here. I have the green ready but it's the putty mushroom colour I'm after.
> 
> View attachment 371836


Dulux do an emulsion colour called crispy crumble that looks similar. Perhaps a little darker...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hmm, having looked at the colours alongside, I think yours is more putty coloured.

Unless you are looking for a wood paint - in which case I'm being useless.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh! Could it be the Annie Sloane chalk paint?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Now I’ve got you hooked 

I was cheeky and rang DeVol but they wouldn’t tell me :Sorry

Yes it is for wood cupboards! Not Annie Sloane they sell it locally so I took the DeVol catalogue and they tried a few test patches and nothing is anywhere near!

It’s soooo frustrating


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This alternative pic just says it's painted in 'Mushroom'. Helpful


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

?

https://www.homebase.co.uk/rust-ole...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CP24zdySg94CFQrIUQodykkNMw


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MilleD said:


> This alternative pic just says it's painted in 'Mushroom'. Helpful
> 
> View attachment 371843


Yep that's what I got too :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead



MilleD said:


> ?
> 
> https://www.homebase.co.uk/rust-oleum-chalky-furniture-paint-hessian-125ml_p451952?_$ja=tsid:|cid:1046186536|agid:50290366694|tidla-406118116922|crid:247310875180|nw:g|rnd:17091652545245026709|dvc:c|adp:1o3&gclid=Cj0KCQjwr4beBRDNARIsAGZaZ5cSiRC-B1YdmUivsq_C-YfHkrVYOW9I4Yb_sRk4yFQ3C4bj1P1XuIgaAgzrEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CP24zdySg94CFQrIUQodykkNMw


I'll try that thank you!

I have millions of sample pots if anyone wants to paint walls in millions of stripes


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Yep that's what I got too :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> I'll try that thank you!
> 
> I have millions of sample pots if anyone wants to paint walls in millions of stripes


That actually might look cool if the colours are all similar.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks a bit like "Hay Barn" by Dulux that I used on my kitchen walls to match my kitchen units.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I looked on Pinterest and the suggestion as DeVol don’t sell their paints is Oak Apple by Fired Earth. ETA also Spring Thaw by Benjamin Moore. 

Our decorator likes Albany paint and we chose one called Martian Magic which very similar to F&B elephants breath, might be worth looking at Albany?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you looked at little Greene paints?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

https://www.littlegreene.com/paint/colour/show-all

I'm not sure if the colours are similar...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This obviously won't be the same, but Neptune colours are very similar to deVol

https://www.neptune.com/decorating/paint/


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys your all stars, never heard of those paints, guess what I’ll be doing all afternoon!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Little greene look the closets, samples on their way! Fingers crossed 

Thank you all again


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Waaahhh! I've just placed my first order for ss presents! It's all feeling more real now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’ve finished, all wrapped and labelled, just working on the clues :Smuggrin


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> I've finished, all wrapped and labelled, just working on the clues :Smuggrin


Ok, now I'm feeling very disorganised


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Nearly finished shopping - that's been the easy part ! It's the clues that are giving me trouble


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry @Pixie_Tinker_Bell the SS was my first Christmas mission and I have had to wrap and hide them as my husband thinks I've been ordering for family Christmas gifts :Nailbiting trouble is my cats will give the hidding place away, so the sooner I can post the better


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Sorry @Pixie_Tinker_Bell the SS was my first Christmas mission and I have had to wrap and hide them as my husband thinks I've been ordering for family Christmas gifts :Nailbiting trouble is my cats will give the hidding place away, so the sooner I can post the better


Haha! That makes sense. I'm not doing family/friends presents this year so it's pretty much my only Christmas task this year!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> I've finished, all wrapped and labelled, just working on the clues :Smuggrin


:Bag


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm all finished for my main present too not wrapped yet, but I've done my clue


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I keep buying stuff. I'm hoping to finish at our local rescue Winter Fayre in November, might start wrapping soon (totally inspired by @ewelsh)...and progress on homemade gift is going well. Ahem **

** Or possibly not. Am SO challenged in that department


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm will focus on SS this next week. I need to see if some items I am planning are in the shops now.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I keep buying stuff. I'm hoping to finish at our local rescue Winter Fayre in November, might start wrapping soon (totally inspired by @ewelsh)...and progress on homemade gift is going well. Ahem **
> 
> ** Or possibly not. Am SO challenged in that department


It'll be funny if the person you are giving to guesses it's you immediately based on your said talent in the area :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Maybe I'm just bluffing and I'm secretly a Crafting Goddess  *mwah ha haaaaaaaa*


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe I'm just bluffing and I'm secretly a Crafting Goddess  *mwah ha haaaaaaaa*


That's what I meant


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I had a trial run of a homemade item - I wasn't a _total_ disaster!!!

As usual though I fear I have overestimated my ability/time etc...

As for the clue... that will be a last minute panic! (either too obvious or to random!)

Hannah


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I had a trial run of a homemade item - I wasn't a _total_ disaster!!!
> 
> As usual though I fear I have overestimated my ability/time etc...
> 
> Hannah


But that's what's so special about home made items, usually they're not quite perfect (or maybe even quite a distance away from it), it all adds to the charm and personal touch. Or failing that you can always grab on to the good old quote 'it's the thought that counts'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've finished my home-made gift. I'm pleased as it was worrying me, due to my lack of skill at all things creative! @LJC675 in my case, it's *definitely* the thought that counts :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh heck - I have only just started mine!! I don't know if I will run out of time eek!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Finished! Well mostly, just a few small bits n pieces to get. 
Had trouble with a very nosey rosey who insisted on helping. Ha ha! I placed a very over ripe banana on my table and surprise surprise, she left me alone, in fact she walked off in disgust .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> Finished! Well mostly, just a few small bits n pieces to get.
> Had trouble with a very nosey rosey who insisted on helping. Ha ha! I placed a very over ripe banana on my table and surprise surprise, she left me alone, in fact she walked off in disgust .


What a good idea!!!! #catswithcucumbers lol


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Blimey, just noticed the dogs secret Santa have already got their parcels received thread up. That's early.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Off to the supreme on Saturday so hopefully I can pick up some final bits


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Off to the supreme on Saturday so hopefully I can pick up some final bits


I was meant to be going to the supreme and had hoped to finish my shopping there, but I am no longer able to have the day off work :Arghh

Off to the national pet show the next weekend instead though, so fingers crossed for some good shopping there!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

What- not finished yet? My parcel is all packed and ready to go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve just wrapped everything...but if there’s anything exciting at the cat rescue Winter Fayre in a couple of weeks, it might jump in as an extra


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

All you annoying pro actives putting us to shame!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I couldn't find a personalised stocking for Oscar that I liked, so I bought a stocking and have just done some of my "talentless crafting" to make it his


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 373144
> I couldn't find a personalised stocking for Oscar that I liked, so I bought a stocking and have just done some of my "talentless crafting" to make it his


Oscar is going to be lucky cat this Christmas... I was thinking what my cat got for Christmas last year, then I remembered I didn't have a cat last Christmas ;(

I've not idea what Lola is going to get for Christmas this year (I have to confess I don't normally/usually buy my pets presents for Christmas)

Hannah


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 373144
> I couldn't find a personalised stocking for Oscar that I liked, so I bought a stocking and have just done some of my "talentless crafting" to make it his


I love this!!! J&B also have their own personalised stockings, I got them on Not On The High Street


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Eeek, I pretty much know what I'm getting but other than one custom-made order I haven't actually purchased anything yet! Waiting for October pay day 

Unfortunately I just don't have the time this year to do any crocheting myself but I have found a way to "outsource" some crocheted bits for my SS


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@JaimeandBree well you didn't do too bad last year! Octopus has held up well considering it Jangos favourite and is constantly getting killed. This is him now tucked up in his blanket


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Can I still sign up for the 2018 SS?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

thought I had finished shopping until I went to Sainsburys today  three more items somehow found their way into my trolley - wonder how that happened ???????


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Britt said:


> Can I still sign up for the 2018 SS?


Aw, I think it's too late, the sign up ended end of Sep and all the names have been drawn, so everyone's matched up. @huckybuck's in charge so can probably give you a definitive answer.​


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Aw, I think it's too late, the sign up ended end of Sep and all the names have been drawn, so everyone's matched up. @huckybuck's in charge so can probably give you a definitive answer.​



I really need some cheering up. I have been very depressed since the TKR.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I couldn't find a personalised stocking for Oscar that I liked, so I bought a stocking and have just done some of my "talentless crafting" to make it his
> 
> View attachment 373144


See I thought it was juts me who would do that. Al and I always buy the ferrets Christmas presents, their favourite thing though is when we chuck all the wrapping paper in for them to play with!

I so need a stocking for Sev, though (I am not at all scouring the internet now.....)

Can I put my name down for Secret Santa next year please


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Britt 
I wasn't involved last year in Secret Santa but still followed the unwrapping and guessing threads, it was fun to join in that way as well.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Summercat said:


> @Britt
> I wasn't involved last year in Secret Santa but still followed the unwrapping and guessing threads, it was fun to join in that way as well.


It's just that I have no family left and I'm very depressed around Christmas. Feeling very lonely too. Everyone is celebrating with family and I'm watching TV in my tiny flat.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Britt said:


> It's just that I have no family left and I'm very depressed around Christmas. Feeling very lonely too. Everyone is celebrating with family and I'm watching TV in my tiny flat.


@Britt You and I missed out this year, how about we buy for each other?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Britt 
Sorry, to hear, maybe something can be sorted.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> @Britt You and I missed out this year, how about we buy for each other?


That is an excellent idea!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I think @Tawny75 has come up with an excellent idea!!

So @Britt and Pooh and @Tawny75 and Severus - please can you both add your likes and dislikes to the Secret Santa likes and dislikes thread so that you can get to know each other's cats and slave.

If you can both also PM me your address' I will pass them on.

It would be really appreciated if you could both follow the rest of the rules according to SS (i.e. regular posting and sending parcels by the deadline etc) - I know you are @Tawny75 and @Britt hopefully now you've retired that should be easy!!

This is going to be fun - it's the Secret Santa for Cat Chat's bit on the side extra slice!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Wish I never checked in on this thread 

Just bit my nails to the core with panic lol. I now have little stubs for nails so might just add false nails to my likes and dislikes bit :Hilarious 

I have some things though :Happy xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Blimey, just noticed the dogs secret Santa have already got their parcels received thread up. That's early.


They are very organised over there aren't they :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just buy gin CB, what could go wrong?

(I obviously meant for yourself, not for your SS recipient!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> They are very organised over there aren't they :Arghh


Organised or mad!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Organised or mad!!!


:Hilarious

That's what I thought too love lol xx thanks to you HB, we are still on track in Cat Chat too lol xx I have done lots of looking but only a few on the buying side of things. Need to put a step on  xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just buy gin CB, what could go wrong?
> 
> (I obviously meant for yourself, not for your SS recipient!)


:Hilarious I've been wanting to try the pink gin since as long as I can remember Mrs F - so I think i'll take ur word for it  xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just buy gin CB, what could go wrong?
> 
> (I obviously meant for yourself, not for your SS recipient!)


Gin cures everything. I have discovered the wonder that is Rhubarb and Ginger gin. It is amazingly good .


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Gin cures everything. I have discovered the wonder that is Rhubarb and Ginger gin. It is amazingly good .


Oh my  that sounds divine!!

Only thing stopping me buying is that I won't pay for a bottle not knowing if i'll like it lol. So I've been holding off til the day I step foot in a pub again and hope they will sell it there lol. I don't even know anyone I could pass it on to if I didn't like it coz I don't know any gin drinkers :-( bad times!! Lol xxx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

@Clairabella, PM me your address, I have some old miniature bottles here. I am happy pop some in one of those to put a taste in the post for you, the gin came from Morrisons so is easily available if you like it.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> @Clairabella, PM me your address, I have some old miniature bottles here. I am happy pop some in one of those to put a taste in the post for you, the gin came from Morrisons so is easily available if you like it.


Oh my god, no love honestly I couldn't! Don't feel sorry for me, I will try it at some point love. In the meantime, I have wine, so I don't feel hard done by lol xxx

Oh my days though, that's super kind of you xx thank you so much for you're offer. So kind ❤


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Fee paid. Likes/dislikes thread completed. We are good to go.

I'm all excited now. Thanks again @huckybuck for accepting my late entry


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> Fee paid. Likes/dislikes thread completed. We are good to go.
> 
> I'm all excited now. Thanks again @huckybuck for accepting my late entry


Brilliant - is your address still the same Britt?
xx


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Gin cures everything. I have discovered the wonder that is Rhubarb and Ginger gin. It is amazingly good .


The rhubarb and ginger one is lovely! I have also recently discovered violet gin which is equally as tasty!

I feel so disorganised compared to you lot! I do have a couple of bits though


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

jadeh31 said:


> The rhubarb and ginger one is lovely! I have also recently discovered violet gin which is equally as tasty!
> 
> I feel so disorganised compared to you lot! I do have a couple of bits though


. I always worry it will taste like Parma Violet sweets, does it?

I have tried Lemon gin too, that is nice.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

one more pressie to buy and then MUST get my thinking cap on regarding clues (at which I'm totally hopeless )


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> . I always worry it will taste like Parma Violet sweets, does it?
> 
> I have tried Lemon gin too, that is nice.


I love parma violets so I like the taste. Its not quite as strong or sickly sweet though. The peach and hibiscus one is lovely also!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm. Someone might have drooled on some presents today. They are on the table waiting for me to find a suitable box...Oscar obviously thought that he would check out my wrapping. Heh.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

jadeh31 said:


> I love parma violets so I like the taste. Its not quite as strong or sickly sweet though. The peach and hibiscus one is lovely also!


Peach and hibiscus gin sounds divine!

I want to get all my presents sorted and get wrapping! I'm hoping to finish my homemade bits this weekend, all my "helpers" keep wanting to get involved and makes for slow progress!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Last pressie wrapped today. Just hope they fit in the box without getting squashed.
As for my clue, I'm not sure if it's hard or way too easy. I wrote it down quickly and sealed it so I can't change my mind.
I need to find a cat proof hiding place to store the box until I ship it or nosey Rosie will be trying her luck:Cat


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> . I always worry it will taste like Parma Violet sweets, does it?
> 
> I have tried Lemon gin too, that is nice.


The Parma violet sweets thing also puts me off :-(


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

My slave gifts have come, I have saved some boxes, and worked out my clues with alot of giggling. Now for the cat bits! How will I manage it in four weeks!?!?!? Gaaaaah


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalex, I'm saving that for Secret Santa wrapping, not very helpful.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m making progress, breath... breath... there’s still 4 weeks!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm making progress, breath... breath... there's still 4 weeks!


I'm not 

I wish I wasn't such a procrastinator...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have sought advice from a friend and have some ideas now , I know mine is not secret but it is still so lovely to collect bits and pieces.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Kalex, I'm saving that for Secret Santa wrapping, not very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 373696
> View attachment 373697


Well you can't use it now you've put a picture of it on here, it'll give the game away!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Finally stopped looking at things and started buying today. Now living in fear that what I've bought is rubbish!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Well you can't use it now you've put a picture of it on here, it'll give the game away!


Well loads of us use Amazon Prime so plenty of those boxes around.
Now if the lovely Kalex were to pop out of the box when opened, I guess THAT might give the game away


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha! I was thinking similar earlier when @Emmasian was worried about presents...surely you just wrap up the Pumpkin Posse, Emma, job's a good 'un


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Kalex, I'm saving that for Secret Santa wrapping, not very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 373696
> View attachment 373697


Only adding the personal touch mum


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Finally stopped looking at things and started buying today. Now living in fear that what I've bought is rubbish!


Please don't ... just remember that if your cat would like it then other cats will. This is my 3rd or 4th year and we've always loved our presents.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Finally stopped looking at things and started buying today. Now living in fear that what I've bought is rubbish!


Don't forget even if you buy the most amazing things in the world (or the most rubbish things), they'll still think the box it came in is just as brill.

Sometimes I think we should just all wrap up some boxes and send them to each other


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Well loads of us use Amazon Prime so plenty of those boxes around.
> Now if the lovely Kalex were to pop out of the box when opened, I guess THAT might give the game away


Yes, but that one has been rather specifically chewed!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve been thinking (dangerous) since Britt posted about not having family or friends at Christmas time etc and wondered if next year we should do 2 SSs? One for the cats, but also one for the slaves? People could do either or both should they wish.

I feel a poll coming on...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've been thinking (dangerous) since Britt posted about not having family or friends at Christmas time etc and wondered if next year we should do 2 SSs? One for the cats, but also one for the slaves? People could do either or both should they wish.
> 
> I feel a poll coming on...


That would be lovely. It is a tough time for people like me who spend Christmas and New Year's Eve alone. Xmas used to be a moment of joy when my parents were still around. Lots of presents under a big tree. My mum passed away in 2005 and my dad in 2008 and since then both Xmas and New Year are depressing times for me. I have nobody (no brothers, sisters, cousins, nephews ...)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

GAH!

#thatisall


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Jannor said:


> Please don't ... just remember that if your cat would like it then other cats will. This is my 3rd or 4th year and we've always loved our presents.


This is a problem I'm coming across, it's always "one for secret Santa, one for us!" I have no self control!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Kalex, I'm saving that for Secret Santa wrapping, not very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 373696
> View attachment 373697


I envy your recipient - they're going to get a "Kalex" for Christmas


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Britt said:


> That would be lovely. It is a tough time for people like me who spend Christmas and New Year's Eve alone. Xmas used to be a moment of joy when my parents were still around. Lots of presents under a big tree. My mum passed away in 2005 and my dad in 2008 and since then both Xmas and New Year are depressing times for me. I have nobody (no brothers, sisters, cousins, nephews ...)


I feel for you x

Don't forget we are all here to give you a virtual hug.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> . I always worry it will taste like Parma Violet sweets, does it?
> 
> I have tried Lemon gin too, that is nice.


Yes, it tastes like Parma Violets, rank if you don't like them :Vomit

I was at Trentham Gardens recently and there was a woman there giving out tasters of all the different flavours. I really liked the rhubarb and ginger but the violet one was vile.

I ended up buying a bottle of the Seville orange flavour one, that was yummy. I felt quite sloshed when I left her table


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Gaaaah starting to panic slightly! As with every year it will all be good in the end but how is it almost November already?!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

JaimeandBree said:


> Gaaaah starting to panic slightly! As with every year it will all be good in the end but how is it almost November already?!


I feel exactly the same. Probably should try and get my head in gear....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Another thing jumped into the box. Honestly, I'm a hopeless case...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Went a bit bonkers online last night. Feeling more smug than have been recently! Definitely suffering from oooh my babies would LOVE that-itis and ending up with two of several things!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Having an epic sulk. I emailed Lily's about whether they are doing their Christmas Hampers, and they said they are doing selection boxes "but not in the bags or boxes". Presumably ie they stamp Christmas on a few things and call it a selection box. Booooooo rubbish:Bored


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've finally ordered a few things. Hoorah. Now if only I had some wrapping paper....


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok so my box is getting there and I'm just pondering whether to start wrapping stuff now ... 

Posting day will soon be upon us!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok... I've still a way to go! But there is time... there is time...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tigermoon said:


> Ok so my box is getting there and I'm just pondering whether to start wrapping stuff now ...
> 
> Posting day will soon be upon us!!


Don't say that! I'm still debating the hand made part of it (if indeed there is one...) :Bawling


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I haven't even thought about a box 

Where on earth will I find one of those? Hmm, need to get my thinking cap on


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
Not crafty here, so no handmade likely from us:Shy


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> Not crafty here, so no handmade likely from us:Shy


Or is there??

That could be a double bluff!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I haven't even thought about a box
> 
> Where on earth will I find one of those? Hmm, need to get my thinking cap on


Garden centre - I popped into ours yesterday and they had loads as they have just put up all the decorations and stuff!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Garden centre - I popped into ours yesterday and they had loads as they have just put up all the decorations and stuff!!!


Do they not need them for packing them back away and putting them up their loft?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Garden centre - I popped into ours yesterday and they had loads as they have just put up all the decorations and stuff!!!


That's a good idea, I know my local one always has boxes so will have a look. Though they put out their Christmas stock a couple of weeks ago so might all be gone. I shall just have to keep my eyes peeled over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I clocked the boxes while I was there thinking as soon as I was ready I'd pop back and get one.

Might have to pick one of these up while I am at it!! I already have the Dunelm reindeer so thinking of turning the hall into a trophy showcase lol!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^ is that an ox?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

My last thing arrived yesterday by post, so I will now get them wrapped and put in a box. I love this!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> ^^ is that an ox?


It's a funny looking reindeer


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The DPD dude came staggering up the driveway with the first of the secret santa stuff this morning! Immediately three manic eyed Pumpkin Pussycats hove in sight looking totally overexcited. How do they know??!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had to lock my SS box away in my husband’s man cave, I caught a certain someone (cough Libby) rummaging through it


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't opened it yet, but hope to this pm. Last year I found it v useful to sort into carrier bags and lock them in the cupboard, but wrapping was hysterical. Rafa was throwing himself bodily against the door. I might shut them in the garden this year for the wrapping. The sulking will be epic.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Oooooh how did I miss this thread!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Yet ANOTHER two items found their way into my shopping bag today - somebody please stop me 

edited to say that at this rate I'm going to need a bigger box !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh what did you get @Bertie'sMum ?

(I also need a bigger box!)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Medran said:


> Oooooh how did I miss this thread!


With some skill?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Couple more things for my homemade item order very quickly at lunchtime. Hope they get here for the weekend.

Still got a couple of bits to order!

As for the box and finding a courier company I'll worry about that another day. 

H


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> The DPD dude came staggering up the driveway with the first of the secret santa stuff this morning! Immediately three manic eyed Pumpkin Pussycats hove in sight looking totally overexcited. How do they know??!


I just read this out to my OH as our DPD man is becoming like family and my OH said "poor b******". :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh what did you get @Bertie'sMum ?
> 
> (I also need a bigger box!)


If I told you I'd have to kill you in case my recipient is reading this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boxes ? Check out the Post Office - they have boxes inn various sizes and I believe (but dob't quote me on this) that the postage is included in the price provided you don't exceed the weight limit for each size box !


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ha, ha we haz found where Mummy haz moved the SS packaging to:









What, we iz not doing anyfing:


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha we haz found where Mummy haz moved the SS packaging to:
> 
> View attachment 374229
> 
> ...


They really are partners in crime


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you in case my recipient is reading this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Boxes ? Check out the Post Office - they have boxes inn various sizes and I believe (but dob't quote me on this) that the postage is included in the price provided you don't exceed the weight limit for each size box !


I was so close to getting you to reveal something...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> I just read this out to my OH as our DPD man is becoming like family and my OH said "poor b******". :Hilarious


Our DPD man (Ivo) said the last time he came, "Oh hello Mrs Sharon, I just saw Mr David running around the corner and he told me it would be you today"  He's very sweet. I will have to do an order near Christmas so that we can give him a pressie.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I want to leave a present for my chap at Xmas. I'm back working part time and was about to drive off when his van rocked up. I said, "Hi there, are you for me?" as he started staggering with massive box number one. He said, in a world weary tone, said, "Who else would it be?!" :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
I dunno, ox is kind of odd, unless it is the Chinese year of the ox? Rather random anyway, as a ox head among winter displays:Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was so close to getting you to reveal something...


I jolly nearly posted a photo of my spoils so far then thought about what the hell I was doing! Total giveaway. Twitsville.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Ha, ha we haz found where Mummy haz moved the SS packaging to:
> 
> View attachment 374229
> 
> ...


Now that box is going to be a dead giveaway!!!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Boxes ? Check out the Post Office - they have boxes inn various sizes and I believe (but dob't quote me on this) that the postage is included in the price provided you don't exceed the weight limit for each size box !


I think this too! I intend to go to the Post Office and get one of those boxes anyway


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I only placed a bigger order than usual, including cat litter which I don't normally buy online, from Pets Corner so that I could have a big enough box for my SS. When it arrived yesterday, my DPD man, Olly, grumbled jokingly it was heavier than usual and he must be getting old. I didn't have the heart to tell him I didn't actually need the food/litter, just the empty box.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

MilleD said:


> With some skill?


I wish I hadn't. . I would have taken part!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Medran said:


> I wish I hadn't. . I would have taken part!


We've had some late applicants. Trouble is we need two so we can pair you up.

Unless @huckybuck has any ideas...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I only placed a bigger order than usual, including cat litter which I don't normally buy online, from Pets Corner so that I could have a big enough box for my SS. When it arrived yesterday, my DPD man, Olly, grumbled jokingly it was heavier than usual and he must be getting old. I didn't have the heart to tell him I didn't actually need the food/litter, just the empty box.


That's wicked:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I discovered that Lola doesn't like the sound of sellotape coming off the role, she seemed scared of the noise and went out the cat flap - even though it was raining 

I only wrapped one present and she was back in before long!  Didn't seem too scarred by the trauma...

H x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I would give her a treat next time you use the tape - try to turn the experience into something positive if you can xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I would give her a treat next time you use the tape - try to turn the experience into something positive if you can xx


Mind you, having a cat that doesn't insist in helping with EVERY step of the wrapping will save you masses of time.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Mind you, having a cat that doesn't insist in helping with EVERY step of the wrapping will save you masses of time.


Hum... yes scissors and nosey nose Lola might not be a good combination


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am going to do some wrapping tonight, now the question will be will Severus let me or will he be 'helpful'?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I am going to do some wrapping tonight, now the question will be will Severus let me or will he be 'helpful'?


He might let you wrap him up n popped into the box as one of the pressies. I'm sure your recipient would be over the moon


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I really really really neeeeeeeeed** a Christmas jumper with cats on. I do. 

That's all. 

** I obviously don't need one. I'd just really quite like one.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really really neeeeeeeeed** a Christmas jumper with cats on. I do.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> ** I obviously don't need one. I'd just really quite like one.


ME TOO!!
I try to find one every year - a proper knitted kitsch but nice one!!!
If you see one let me know!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really really neeeeeeeeed** a Christmas jumper with cats on. I do.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> ** I obviously don't need one. I'd just really quite like one.





huckybuck said:


> ME TOO!!
> I try to find one every year - a proper knitted kitsch but nice one!!!
> If you see one let me know!!


I'd love one too


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

@Mrs Funkin, @huckybuck and @ebonycat

I'll just leave this here https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/site-search?filter[category_id]=15000&term=Cat Christmas jumper

Wish I worked on commission!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> He might let you wrap him up n popped into the box as one of the pressies. I'm sure your recipient would be over the moon


Hmmmmm
He is being "helpful"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Severus, you are so so SO helpful. Lucky Hooman to have you guiding her in how to do things properly


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Severus, you are so so SO helpful. Lucky Hooman to have you guiding her in how to do things properly


I am indeed very lucky, I do not know how I have copied without him until now :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate to make you all jealous but I've got this one...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> I hate to make you all jealous but I've got this one...
> 
> View attachment 374401


Right ladies, lets go find her and rip it off her....... I'll grab my car keys


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> @Mrs Funkin, @huckybuck and @ebonycat
> 
> I'll just leave this here https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/site-search?filter[category_id]=15000&term=Cat Christmas jumper
> 
> Wish I worked on commission!





Charity said:


> I hate to make you all jealous but I've got this one...
> 
> View attachment 374401


But are they proper knitted ones (with wool)? 
A lot of the ones I've seen are just sweatshirts printed..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I quite like this one (but can't justify £45!):

https://www.johnlewis.com/yumi-cat-...VqL3tCh3S_wiTEAQYAyABEgLWt_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> But are they proper knitted ones (with wool)?
> A lot of the ones I've seen are just sweatshirts printed..


How about this one? 
https://www.johnlewis.com/collectio...w3_wNPU6tpRUHPXAHCSzPMvsG9rlYKmhoCtd0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> But are they proper knitted ones (with wool)?
> A lot of the ones I've seen are just sweatshirts printed..


Must admit when I bought it I thought it was a jumper but it turned out to be a sweatshirt which was a bit disappointing but its OK.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> ME TOO!!
> I try to find one every year - a proper knitted kitsch but nice one!!!
> If you see one let me know!!


https://www.anthropologie.com/en-gb/shop/romie-cashmere-cat-sweater

Check Anthropologie @huckybuck they do beautiful jumpers, also check out the cat section


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I quite like this one (but can't justify £45!):
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/yumi-cat-...VqL3tCh3S_wiTEAQYAyABEgLWt_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


It's a proper jumper which is good but I don't know if I like it quite enough (not sure about the cat) to justify £45...hmmm


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> How about this one?
> https://www.johnlewis.com/collectio...w3_wNPU6tpRUHPXAHCSzPMvsG9rlYKmhoCtd0QAvD_BwE


Now this one I could def justify!!!!!



ewelsh said:


> https://www.anthropologie.com/en-gb/shop/romie-cashmere-cat-sweater
> 
> Check Anthropologie @huckybuck they do beautiful jumpers, also check out the cat section


Shame this is sold out as it's beautiful!!

Loving the cat section!

Will def keep my eye on Anthropologie!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Found one for you @huckybuck

https://www.brandalley.co.uk/15281169.html

Cocoa cat cashmere


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Found one for you @huckybuck
> 
> https://www.brandalley.co.uk/15281169.html
> 
> Cocoa cat cashmere


Now funny you should say that...I bought it last year lol!!! Love it!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no now it’s sold out did you buy one


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Now funny you should say that...I bought it last year lol!!! Love it!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Great minds! I had a similar one last year but was too big so exchanged, but sadly they had sold out of the cat jumper, so ended up with a plain grey! Boooooooo


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I hate to make you all jealous but I've got this one...
> 
> View attachment 374401


That's the nicest sweatshirt I have seen for this Christmas, I might have to go sweatshirt this year as I am getting flushes  so jumpers are out for the time being!

Please tell me the flushes become more tolerable :Arghh I almost stripped off in the post office the other day, I could have killed poor old Mr Nelson


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> That's the nicest sweatshirt I have seen for this Christmas, I might have to go sweatshirt this year as I am getting flushes  so jumpers are out for the time being!
> 
> Please tell me the flushes become more tolerable :Arghh I almost stripped off in the post office the other day, I could have killed poor old Mr Nelson


Yes, they get better in about five years


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Yes, they get better in about five years


Oh man, I have had the odd flush, but I am deep in the sleepless nights every so often. Does that go away soon?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Yes, they get better in about five years


5 years :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh I don't know if I'm coming or going, hot cold hot cold.

I'm coming back as a man!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> That's the nicest sweatshirt I have seen for this Christmas, I might have to go sweatshirt this year as I am getting flushes  so jumpers are out for the time being!
> 
> Please tell me the flushes become more tolerable :Arghh I almost stripped off in the post office the other day, I could have killed poor old Mr Nelson


Shame you didn't! You would have rejuvenated Mr Nelson it would have been an early Christmas present n it would have given him something to dwell fondly on for the rest of his days:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Shame you didn't! You would have rejuvenated Mr Nelson it would have been an early Christmas present n it would have given him something *to dwell fondly on for the rest of his days:Hilarious*


That is debatable, probably give him a heart attack :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> That is debatable, probably give him a heart attack :Hilarious


But he would have a BIG SMILE on his face:Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I had got to the point where I'd had so much stuff delivered for Cat SS, human Xmas, and the monthly Zooplus that I actually couldn't get in the door as it was all in the porch. Just spent an industrious hour hauling it all in and trying to hide the cat present stuff, utterly plagued by Pumpkin Pussycats. Had quite a nasty tussle with Freya over a present specifically requested by my SS else I'd have let the little swine have it after getting scratched in the process:Arghh!!!

I now have to take all three in one go to the vets for vaccinations and annual health check, which is half way between hell and hilarity as they have to be stacked in the car. The indignation is palpable!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> present specifically requested by my SS


oooh that could be a clue


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gaaaaah! Well it's quite generic!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmmm :Bookworm


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> I had got to the point where I'd had so much stuff delivered for Cat SS, human Xmas, and the monthly Zooplus that I actually couldn't get in the door as it was all in the porch. Just spent an industrious hour hauling it all in and trying to hide the cat present stuff, utterly plagued by Pumpkin Pussycats. Had quite a nasty tussle with Freya over a present specifically requested by my SS else I'd have let the little swine have it after getting scratched in the process:Arghh!!!
> 
> I now have to take all three in one go to the vets for vaccinations and annual health check, which is half way between hell and hilarity as they have to be stacked in the car. The indignation is palpable!


I promise I'm not laughing... (fingers crossed behind back).

Hannah


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have everything and will send the parcel tomorrow if that's OK. HB, I just sent you a PM because I can't remember how I'm supposed to do things


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> Hmmm :Bookworm


:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD
I just meant I was going back to read the likes and dislikes thread, maybe mentally make a few guesses as to who has who:Shy
Lots put in specifics


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We can specifically request items? Oooh, I'm off to update with "diamond earrings for the slave"


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^ I saw lots of brands of treats and toys mentioned that cats like. Just wondered as someone mentioned they bought a specific item.
(Goes off to play with cats)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> I just meant I was going back to read the likes and dislikes thread, maybe mentally make a few guesses as to who has who:Shy
> Lots put in specifics


I know what you meant, I just thought it was funny


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I went way over budget. I wonder how much shipping is gonna be


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Summercat said:


> ^^ I saw lots of brands of treats and toys mentioned that cats like. Just wondered as someone mentioned they bought a specific item.
> (Goes off to play with cats)


I know, I was just making a daft comment. I'm feeling daft this evening


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^ I didn't think you were serious just thought maybe you missed that people did write a bit more detailed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I will hopefully get the last bits for my recipient tomorrow at our cat rescue Winter Fayre - then the quest for the right sized box will begin! Then the courier quest. It will be last posting day before we know it, this year has flown by.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

A cat rescue Winter Fayre sounds fun:Cat


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> ! Then the courier quest. It will be last posting day before we know it, this year has flown by.


Please don't panic me! I'm wanting to start on my home made item today, but I think I invited my parents round! So I'm frantically trying to tidy instead. (Yes I'm in my 40s but my mothers wrath about tidiness still has an effect on me).

Hannah

P.s. I've not even bought wrapping paper yet!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I've not even bought wrapping paper yet!


<GASPS> 
Chop, chop!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry. There’s loads of time, still a whole month


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry. There's loads of time, still a whole month


In the blink of an eye and.................

YOU'VE RUN OUT OF TIME!!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> In the blink of an eye and.................
> 
> YOU'VE RUN OUT OF TIME!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


>


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with all the others....



Ummmmmmmmmm  your soooooo late, you’ll never make it.....  all the cat stock and toys will be gone....nothing left on the shelf......and we all know you will be the last to post...ummmmmmm


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

There is a whole month guys, don’t panic, I have bought a few bits, but I still have lots to buy.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^^ same but want to make more progress soon. Still have my mental list:Cat


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well after spending 3 hours cleaning (I even scrubbed the hob and went round with the feather duster), my parents changed their minds about visiting. So quick bit of shopping and let the secret Santa work commence!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

starting to work on my clues (aaaarrrghhh) so one quick question - should the clues refer to me or to himself ? (I'm not sure whether the 'role' of Secret Santa refers to us slaves or our cats !!)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> starting to work on my clues (aaaarrrghhh) so one quick question - should the clues refer to me or to himself ? (I'm not sure whether the 'role' of Secret Santa refers to us slaves or our cats !!)


I should think both is fine, as long as it's solvable.
My clue is about the ladies.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The clue is usually the cat (s) or your username.
Doesn't really matter as long as you can somehow tenuously link it back to where it came from lol!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I am not looking forward to doing my clue. Whatever it is I know it's going to be rubbish! I'm hoping to ask some friends and see if anyone more creative or clever can help me come up with something.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

The clue is my OH's responsibility.... I hope!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

lea247 said:


> The clue is my OH's responsibility.... I hope!


I'm no good with clues, I'm trying to get my OH to think of a good one too!

All my shopping is now done, now to get wrapping and find the perfect box!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

got the box 
got the presents
think I've worked out the clue 
still need wrapping paper and then the fun can begin with himself trying to "help"


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just been on another spree. This has to stop now, it's getting daft. Think I have got it all now, just need for some stuff to be delivered. In work today someone said was I organising the Secret Santa again, and I got totally confused as I usually do the works one but my mind was with the cats of course! Will have to get on it like a car bonnet with the work one as they kindly left it for me to return from bust knee leave to sort it!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I'm ready to start wrapping  Clue sorted, paper bought at the Supreme, cat stuff sorted, slave stuff sorted 
No doubt when I start I'll think of something else to go in the parcel :Bag


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Blimey, think I'm nearly there now I'm off on holiday on Thursday, so wrapping and posting will have to wait until I get back.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm getting withdrawal symptoms now I've finished buying


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The clue is in the box


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Not gonna lie my clue is actual amazeballs


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Not gonna lie my clue is actual amazeballs


So if I see 'love from Amazeballs' I'll know exactly who it is!!! :Smuggrin


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

lea247 said:


> So if I see 'love from Amazeballs' I'll know exactly who it is!!! :Smuggrin


:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I nearly let the cat out of the bag about my clue then! Jeepers!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I've made progress! Hopefully by next weekend will be finished... maybe... well if not there's still some time.

I'm having doubts about some of the things that I have... oh well just bite the bullet!

The quality of my wrapping will probably deteriorate as I progress...

I think I have my clue - in my head only.

Hannah


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I nearly let the cat out of the bag about my clue then! Jeepers!


Go on Mrs F, we won't say anything to anyone lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I've made progress! Hopefully by next weekend will be finished... maybe... well if not there's still some time.
> 
> I'm having doubts about some of the things that I have... oh well just bite the bullet!
> 
> ...


I'm the same love bought stuff but cant work out if it's enough or not or if it's good enough or not. My god had I been in work I would've bought something small and thought that'll do long before now lol xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've started wrapping my presents and this picture totally sums it up!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> I've started wrapping my presents and this picture totally sums it up!
> View attachment 374854


Those proportions work for actually making the toys as well, although I have to move the yarn or material because I cannot move the cat and substitute needle for tape.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

QOTN said:


> Those proportions work for actually making the toys as well, although I have to move the yarn or material because I cannot move the cat and substitute needle for tape.


Cats are so wonderfully helpful!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Cats are so wonderfully helpful!


Yes, Bear feels sorry for the yarn when I move it. He must think it feels the cold and so he moves as well so he can still sit on it. Fortunately he is not quite so 'helpful' with material..


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've been getting lots of help too. This was Kalex this morning helping wrap a pressie (paper disguised to hopefully prevent giving a clue)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> I've started wrapping my presents and this picture totally sums it up!
> View attachment 374854


LOL - every year I wonder why I put myself through it


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, I tried to collate everything today and do my final online orders (I know I'm really far behind, I'll catch up though) but despite the fact Pixie was quite happily settled downstairs she seemed to have a 6th sense for when I got the secret Santa things out the cupboard - before I knew it she was all over everything, I had to sacrifice a present and give up on the exercise! I'm dreading the wrapping stage!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jaime has already managed to pinch a present that I didn't have the heart to take off him...


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

There do seem to be quite a few kitty thieves amongst us? Wonder if they will remain on Santa's good list??

I need to get on... but first I need to leave work and get home, but I'm too tired to move!

H


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Dumpling said:


> I've started wrapping my presents and this picture totally sums it up!
> View attachment 374854


That's a very impressive pie chart lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Ladies when is posting day? Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> I've been getting lots of help too. This was Kalex this morning helping wrap a pressie (paper disguised to hopefully prevent giving a clue)
> 
> View attachment 374871


Your two are so gorgeous I always want to squish them when I see their pic


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Ladies when is posting day? Xx


3rd December !


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Ladies when is posting day? Xx


1st October to 3rd December.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you 

Is that 2019 or 2020 

Just pulling ur legs ladies before I give you all a heart attack lol I know it is this year


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Phew! Think I've finally completed my shopping. I've been at it half the day, I've had two full shopping baskets time out on me causing me to start again, twice; I've discovered I could've saved money had I found one shop slightly earlier; I've spent way more than I intended (can't help but add items for my own pair while I'm at it!) but I'm finally done!

Just need to wait for it all to arrive, collate it all and start wrapping and packing. Thank goodness I also booked a holiday today, think I'm going to need it once all this is done!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

things are going well (ish) here. I have actually had a bit of a disastrous November (and a pretty horrific October and September too!! actually) but I think I'm well on my way!

...... apart from one item which sent me a revised delivery date this morning.... 1st January.... That one may end up in SS 2019....


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Ladies when is posting day? Xx


Mine was posted about 1 1/2 week ago


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I need to get a move on


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I may have had another, "One for me, One for the Slave for Secret Santa" moment today...honestly, I'd better post my gifts soon!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I may have had another, "One for me, One for the Slave for Secret Santa" moment today...honestly, I'd better post my gifts soon!


And to post on here when you do!  :Hilarious :Bag


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah yeah, I'm not *that* daft  

I could be bluffing and already have posted. Mwaaa haha haaaaaa.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Posted mine :Happy

Or have I????


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Do you know this, too? That you're all ready to post and suddenly realise you don't really want to?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 376038
> 
> Do you know this, too? That you're all ready to post and suddenly realise you don't really want to?


We had a nice box set aside for ages. Then Garfield found it and chewed a bunch of holes all over it. Less than ideal


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

A personalised box from the floofs @Smuge. It would have been ideal for leading your recipient astray into thinking that its from LJC. Too late now of course


----------

